# Was Your Dog a Rescue?



## Noel

Noel was a rescue. She was living on the streets, apparently, until she showed up in our front yard.


----------



## RonE

I'd call that a stray, though there's no arguing that you rescued Noel.

One the best dogs I've ever had found me on the streets in Santa Barbara where she had been living, apparently for some time. She knew to avoid uniforms and how to steal tortillas from the delivery trucks at the Mexican restaurant across the street. Then she knew how to spot a real dog-lover and how to make her bedraggled, nine-year-old self look irresistable.


----------



## BrittanyG

Both of my dogs, and cat, are rescues. It's always interesting to think about what life was like before I found them.


----------



## Inga

Oliver was a rescue. He was brought in to the shelter to be put to sleep (ordered by the Animal Control) His owner had kicked him around and broke his jaw and fractured his leg. The lovely owner didn't see fit to spending any money to fix the jaw and leg so let the dog live in agony until the animal control found out. Anyway, that is how I came about having Oliver. He was supposed to be a foster as I already had 3 other dogs at the time. The shelter got a new director around that time and changed the adoption policy to adopt to anyone that comes through the door regardless of their record. I decided to make Oliver a permanent resident to keep him from having another bad situation. Here he is with his Hollywood smile. His jaw didn't heal perfectly but I love him as he is.









All of my dogs have been rescue other then Carsten. They all have sad stories that ended happier. We do what we can for those that we can.


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog

My Basset Hound "Betsy" was rescued. Her previous owners dropped her off on the side of the road by the farm where my husband works. She still had her tags and we were able to get in touch with her previous owners. They lived 20 miles away but tried to say that she ran away. They said they would come get her and take her to the pound if we wanted them to. (??? makes no sense to me) We found out she was 8 years old. She is the sweetest most laid back dog I've ever had. She loves to be loved. She is house broken and well behaved. Why anyone would drop this sweet baby off on the side of the road is beyond me. We are going to make sure that her last years are her best years!


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## JSporty1

Yes. My fiance and I adopted our pit bull mix from the local Humane Society. She's the best dog we ever had. When we have a house, we intend to rescue a pit bull from the MO pit bull rescue.


----------



## bfoster

I have two from a breeder- one from a BYB (my husband brought her home) and one rescue


----------



## six pack

Boots (in the picture) was pup of a dog that I found who was tied to a telephone pole by a fish hook through the nose and fish line. I took her to the vet immediately as she was obviously pregnant. The pups had to be csectioned. I ended up keeping Boots (two of his brothers have since passed) and found homes for mom and four pups.

Daphney was a rehome situation but to see her, one would think she could be called a rescue because she was emaciated. 4 months old, copraphagic, emaciated at 17 pounds. Newsflash...a cup a day is not enough for a Great Dane puppy!!

Swamper and Howie were pulled from the shelter a day before they were to be put down. So they were definitely rescued.

Mia is an Olde English Bulldogge who's owner was going to have her put down. We ended up taking her in. Annie is an Olde English Bulldogge as well and in a bad situation, so we took her in as well.

But, all in all, I think they have rescued me as well. When Jasper, Buddy, Cody and Barney passed...each one of the dogs that I have in my life came at a time when I needed them the most.


----------



## LeRoymydog

Yes... my late english bulldog was a rescue, my AB was a puppymill rescue, and my english bulldog mix is from the same rescue I got the first eb from. Now I foster french bulldogs.


----------



## FourIsCompany

Can someone tell me what is considered a "rescue"?


----------



## Cracker

Well, I guess Rescue is one of those words that can mean several things...Personally I think any dog/cat or other that came from a shelter/breed specific rescue operation, was captured as a stray off the street or who a person "offered to take" from an abusive or neglecting owner would be a rescue. I would not consider a dog or puppy purchased from a breeder or pet store to be a rescue..even if the owner "thinks" they are 'rescuing' said pup from a life in a cage.

Cracker (and her littermate) was seized in a police raid of a crackhouse, spent 30 days 'on hold' at the THS (considered "seized property", so some legal red tape had to be dealt with). So yes, I consider her a rescue. She is one of the best things that ever happened to me..I am pretty sure she thinks the same way...lol.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Every dog I've had since the mid 70's has been a rescue. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Noel

FourIsCompany said:


> Can someone tell me what is considered a "rescue"?


A rescue dog, I think, is one that you found off the streets or in bad condition, not bought. Maybe the ASPCA would be an exception, though.


----------



## Thracian

Cupid is a rescue. I got him at my local humane society. I do wonder about his life before me since he can be fearful and reactive. But he's a beautiful, loving boy. My life would be poorer without him.


----------



## ara28

I guess Dohggy's a rescue. I found him when he was about 6 months old. In the middle of the road in the middle of no where, skinny, covered in fleas and had a collar on with no tags that was too tight for him.


----------



## 3212

Bridgette was a rescue from the Humane Society. She was brought in as a very skinny stray. 

My female cat Luna was also from the humane society and she'd been there for quite a while...wish is I'm sure why she is _still_ a very skittish cat.

My male cat Ludo was a kitten in a box  Someone left him at the vet clinic I work at and wrote "sick cat" on the top of it. We thought he was dead at first but he looked up and went "meeowww". I couldn't say no as we'd just lost my previous cat a few months before.


----------



## FilleBelle

Alvin is a rescue. His original Beverly Hills family thought it was appropriate for him to be let out to roam the streets during the day, as long as he was fed at night. Their neighbors didn't like this and ended up taking Alvin in, even thought they didn't really have the time or inclination for a dog. They placed him with the rescue at which I found him. Somewhere along the way, he lost an eye. I don't know how this happened, but the vet hypothesizes (due to the damage to the skull around said eye) that Alvin was probably hit with something resembling a golf club.


----------



## Noel

It's good that a lot of people get their dogs from rescue places like the Humane Society or the SPCA. I think that people should go there before they go to a breeder.


----------



## michelleboston

I found Bailey at a Humane Society in NY. I think he rescued me though


----------



## PaxsonsParents

We rescued our puppy Paxson back in March! He was at a high kill shelter in Indiana and was on his last day. The shelter by us did a search for American Bulldog mix puppies found him and transferred him just soon enough to save him!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

All three are rescues. Smalls was a pet finder find, and in a high kill shelter and desperately in need of saving. Jack and Jonas came from the same shelter. Both were pulled from high kill shelters in Indiana to a small shelter here. No story on Jack, just that we found he was chipped and the previous owners said they didn't currently have him for a reason and to not call again (like we wanted to give him back!). Jonas was a stud dog, and the previous owners dumped him with his papers and an explanation that he was not good in shows (despite never having been entered in one) and that his puppies were not selling. 

And now they are miiiiiine.


----------



## JSporty1

I was at the humane society today because Gir needed to go to the vet for her yearly checkup and vaccines (we use the humane society veterinary clinic since we get a 10% discount because we adopted her there, and the vets are really nice).
Anyway, while I was at the vet area, which is next door to the adoption center, I decided to go look at the dogs they had available. It made me so sad that I couldn't take them all home with me. My eyes were all teared up by the time I got back to the vet area.
The people there remembered how small and sickly Gir was when she was there, and they said they were glad she got a loving home.
I hope more people start adopting pets from places like the humane society, rather than buying from pet stores or breeders. There are so many amazing, loving dogs who need forever homes!


----------



## Kathyy

Sassy came from a local rescue group. We were at least her fourth home, she kept getting out backyards and running away. Never has she run away from my home. Course she isn't kept in the back yard either.

Maxwell came from the County Animal Control. He was an owner turn in that could have been put down that day. He sat for 2 weeks waiting for me. Those people try hard to save dogs. I am glad they saved this one.

My next dog will be from rescue as well.


----------



## FlamingoFan

Our Stella is a rescue dog

http://stellalind.wordpress.com/

We found her on Petfinder....and she came to us from Louisiana a month ago via a local rescue. She's an 8month old Schnoodle and we're so in love with her!!! We can't believe that someone gave her up. She's so smart...and so sweet! She will let you rub her tummy for hours....and kiss you all over the face in return.

We had recently lost our 13.5 year old lab and it broke our hearts. I look at it as...we rescued Stella....and she rescued us right back.


----------



## Lil Red Express

Nope . Red came from a ranch , both his parents were working Aussie herding dogs.


----------



## sillylilykitty

We got Luna from the Humane Society on Maui. I found her on Petfinder and we flew over to see her. She had been there for 1 month and she had been found running around near the airport with her brother. I cant believe she was still there, she is such a well behaved near bomb proof dog. We visited a breeders house (BYB I might add, Im glad I convinced my parents not to get one there!) before we went to see her, she was in better shape then the pups at that breeders house minus being the stinkiest dog I have ever smelt. She is in my avatar, I would post a picture but there are no pictures of her on the computer I am on.


----------



## Willowy

Yeah, all of my dogs were rescues, I guess. Except Willow, my first dog. I bought her from a guy I found from an ad in the newspaper. His female Lab had been "accidentally" tagged by the neighbor's male Lab. If I had known how many Labs are at the local Humane Society, I would have gone there. But I didn't grow up in the States and I had no idea about the shelter situation at the time.

I got Toby at a high-kill city shelter. I saw him on Petfinder. He had been there 6 weeks and was overlooked at euth time only because everybody loved him. Great dog, I don't know why nobody adopted him, except that he has the misfortune or being large, hairy, and male. Only thing that could make it worse was if he was black. 

Penny was found dumped in the country by my mom (both of my parents are rural mail carriers). She was in decent condition overall but had very long, sharp nails and had urine burn on her paw pads. I think she was about 5 months old at the time. She was just losing her baby canine teeth, anyway. The vet said another family had come in with a male puppy that looked just like her, found in about the same area. So obviously she wasn't dumped alone.

Moose belonged to a friend who couldn't keep him (breedist harrassment by a small-town AC officer). Not a lot of options for a big, untrained male Rott. So I took him to keep him out of the shelter. Where he certainly would have been killed.

Shug (my parents' new dog, not mine technically, but all in the family) also belonged to a friend who couldn't keep her. For financial reasons, she had to move to a low-income apartment that didn't allow pets. Since they had just lost Willow (who stayed with them when I left home), it just made sense for them to take her.


----------



## lovemygreys

Some have been rescues, most were just adopted. Most of our rescues have been rescused from other pet homes and most of our adoptions have been dogs from the track.


----------



## cece6

Our two italian greyhounds are rescues(one out of deplorable conditions) but the other three dogs arent, they came to us in different ways.Our most recent puppy was being taken to the pound so my dh brought her home so she is kind of a rescue(she might have been adopted but maybe not).


----------



## TheHandmadeHound

Our greyhound was adopted through a rescue program, he is a retired racer.

Our two cats were adopted through a rescue agency as well, they were both ferals but have adapted beautifully to life on the indoors.


----------



## LilMissSunshine

Kenya was a rescue, I got her @ the shelter. lol I was looking for a yorkie!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

I consider all of mine rescues, whether they were a stray I found or I got them from the SPCA or another organization. Any time an animal is taken out of a bad situation, they are a rescue. 

Butch was up for adoption at the vet, Roxxy through a rescue organization (through PetsMart) and Mortimer from my local animal shelter (through PetsMart).


----------



## Amber_Girl

Both of my dogs are rescues. 
Amber was at the local shelter at six months old after having been in 4 or 5 homes already. She was given as a gift, given away, brought to the shelter then adopted and returned a few times.
Junior had just arrived the morning of the adoption event from a high kill gassing shelter where he was hours/minutes from death. I have no idea how he got there. He's such an awesome dog.
Any dog I ever get will definately be a rescue.


----------



## AmyBeth

My wonderful Tanner is a rescue. I got him from the local kill shelter, he probably wouldn't have been adopted if it wasn't for me. He was very skittish and he had heart worms. All they could tell me about his past was he came in with a pack of 5 dogs (they believe he was the alpha), the owner came to pick them all up but since Tanner had heart worms he turned Tanner over to the shelter. Once his heart worm treatment was over I started working on his people issues and discovered that he was terrified of feet. He now absolutely loves peole, when I take him to the dog park he prefers to hang with the peole than with the other dogs. And he rolls over to have his belly rubbed instead of bolting and hiding, when I tap him with my foot. The only people he is still scared of is older, heavyset white men that are balding. But he is the BEST dog I have ever had, he's very calm and laid back, although can be stubborn but thats the corgi and possible terrier in him.


----------



## nikelodeon79

Both of my dogs were rescues, but I consider Apollo the "bigger" rescue.

Luna was a 10 week old puppy and people were lined up at the door of the shelter for her. So... if I hadn't brought her home, someone else would have.. but who's to say it would've been a good home, or whether the people would've been willing to pay for her vet care. She had a lot of GI issues the first two months we had her and we spent around $2,000 in vet bills.










We just got Apollo a week and a half ago from a Rottweiler rescue. He is about a year old and is pretty much untrained, though he has a great temperament and a willingness to learn. 

He also has health issues. He was recently diagnosed with Ehrlichia and pneumonia and is in treatment for that. (Luckily the Blastomycosis test came back negative). We've spent nearly $1,000 in vet care thus far, between the blasto test (expensive little buggar), chest x-rays, prescriptions, etc.










I love my "golden" doggies and wouldn't trade them for the world!


----------



## Hallie

Since I basically live at my dad's I'll post his dogs because some of them are considered mine from my childhood.
I own one dog that's entirely mine (as far as care goes)
Hallie is a 1 yr old tricolored beagle rescued by me from a puppymill for $25 because she was one of the 'clearance' puppies. The miller was going to "have her put to sleep" which in puppymiller slang means just flat out kill her, probably inhumanely. When we first got her she was only 1 lb and had ring worms bad. When we had her dewormed she was so infested she ended up having inflammed intestinal walls (caused by embedded worms) and a severe GI tract infections. She's all better now! Unfortunately because of the AC in the county and the fact the puppymill provides the bare minimum of food water and shelter her mill is still up and running.

Peanut was rescued from a puppymill when he was little. He didn't have many problems as far as health goes but he's been growling at everyone since he was tiny. His mill finally got shut down! 

Sugar- We got her from a vet where she was dropped off in a box with something embedded in her neck. We've had her for 5 years now!

Buddy- 7+ yr old pitbull mix with bowed legs and a broken jaw. Buddy was rescued from a pit bull fighter who had used him as a bait dog due to his bowed legs and had no use when he got older because he was too big and had bad Dog aggression so he ended up at my dad's when I was 10.

Scottie- 9 yr old Shepherd mix that was thrown from a pickup truck when we were all sitting outside at my dad's house. The other dogs chased her under the house where she stayed for 3 days and was only in 3rd grade but I got a glass bowl and a baseball bat and sat at the hole she could fit through and banged and finally she came out! I still have an amazing bond with her.

spot baby-3yr old lab mix She got attacked by something that broke one of her back legs but she's a trooper! My dad was going to have it amputated but she just started using it a little bit.

Cutie and Brown-5 yr old pitbull mixes Both found in a hole when they were really really little. My dad and me climbed in the hole despite cutie's deadly puppy growling and brown trying to run away desperately. 

Paige- doxie mix the most recent addition she was found abandoned in the woods with really bad mange. Finally she's doing better and her hair is growing back. 

Spot- 9 yr old Border Collie mix found him at a shelter adoption event it was it last chance and we took him. He has frequent seizures and an extreme fear of other male dogs, but he's a great loving boy!


----------



## JSporty1

nikelodeon79 said:


> Both of my dogs were rescues, but I consider Apollo the "bigger" rescue.
> 
> Luna was a 10 week old puppy and people were lined up at the door of the shelter for her. So... if I hadn't brought her home, someone else would have.. but who's to say it would've been a good home, or whether the people would've been willing to pay for her vet care. She had a lot of GI issues the first two months we had her and we spent around $2,000 in vet bills.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> I love my "golden" doggies and wouldn't trade them for the world!


We had a similar experience with GIR when we first got her. There were other people at the humane society looking at her the day we adopted her. My sister actually stood by the area where Gir was, kind of staking a claim, until I got over there. Anyway, she was so cute that I immediately fell in love with her, but she had a lot of GI problems. We spent a lot of money in vet bills over the first few months we had her. It was all worth it, though. She is currently a big, happy, healthy, ridiculously energetic girl that I wouldn't trade for all the money in the world.


----------



## Bonn1997

Mine are both rescues that I got as adults. I've always wondered what they looked like as puppies!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Bonn1997 said:


> Mine are both rescues that I got as adults. I've always wondered what they looked like as puppies!


Same here with Butch and Roxxy. Mort I got as a kitten but I bet Roxxy was a cutie when she was a baby. Butch probably looked like a smaller version than what he is now...he's a cutie now so he must have been a heart breaker when he was a pup.


----------



## frillint

My dog smokey was a rescue and my guinea pig was a rescue


----------



## bigblackdogs

my 1st dog Comet (RIP) was a rescue of sorts. we got him as a 2 year old from my aunt because she was going to put him in the pound. I loved that dog. he died just this january. he was a GSD/border collie mix.










my GSD puppy, Jazz, we got from the local shelter. she broke her shoulder less than one month later, and cost us $3,000 in surgery. she is finally recovering from that. she is 5 months old now. her estimated DOB is 2/3/2009 she is so cute, and I love her. I wouldn't trade her for the world.
this is her "evil eye" look


----------



## Charis

I have 3 animals I rescued. My miniature australian shephard was at our local pound and would have been put down the day after we adopted her. She had so many ticks that they would fall off of her when she walked. I counted 35 on the floor within a day of her being home (the number has since risen). She also has tracheobronchitis and with the vet's help we are battling both. (poor thing gets so excited to see you and then ends up almost hacking up a lung from coughing so hard) They knew nothing about her past except that she was picked up in the other county. Misty our siberian husky was a problem dog that animal control picked up. She was microchipped and they contacted her owners but they wouldn't take her back. She had an extension placed on her so luckly was not put down before we found her! Our cat was born to a feral cat out on my parent's farm. She's only a rescue because living indoors with us she doesn't get hit by cars, posioned, covered in fleas and ticks, starved and whatever else feral cats go through. (in fact she is spoiled rotten ) Our labrador was adopted from an ad in the paper. I have no idea what would have happened to him otherwise.


----------



## JediRach

Cooper is from the Central San Diego animal shelter and Scout we got from someone who was going to take her to the pound so we consider them both rescues.


----------



## MelanieElizabeth

Toby isn't a rescue. He's a craigslist doggie. The owners didn't have anytime for him due to both needing to work but would have kept him instead of taking him to a shelter. He would have lived 10 hours a day in a crate! He's a 18 month old yellow lab, that is no life for him!!


----------



## Anamarea

I consider my pup a rescue. I found him on our Alaska type of "craigs list" for sale, from a horrible lady that I believe stole him to sell for drug money. (It is a small town, you find these things out eventually)

She had on her add that she needed to get rid of them (she had 2 different breeds of puppies) by the end of the day or she was releasing to a pound. 

A little before this time, I had been talking to a breeder about adopting one of her Pom-chi puppies. Long story short, she sold the puppy that I was waiting patiently for and had reserved for 5 weeks, with constant updates of his pics and schedule  So, I was heartbroken. (I tell you this to show that we have been wanting a dog for a long time, I didn't just suddenly make the decision to look at the classifies and pick one)

So then I found her add, and he was so adorable I called her about 5 mins. after she posted. Dogs do not last long in pounds here.  
He was in horrible condition (underfed and unwashed, maybe never) So nervous and scared he drooled in streams... which, he always seemed to do with her she said... but with me it soon went away.


Ok, well, this post is too long, the topic isn't "Write a novel about your rescue dog" LOL


----------



## Foyerhawk

I've had and fostered MANY rescued dogs 

My Whippet is from a reputable show breeder.

I have several rescued snakes.


----------



## Indy

We got our Indy from a shelter in northern Minnesota.

She was picked up as a stray with her sister and dropped off a police officer's house. He cared for them for a short time but already had two dogs and three human kids of his own so he surrendered them to the shelter.

The shelter said both dogs were adopted quickly, but our puppy was brought back by the people that originally adopted her. The shelter allows a two week grace period to bring the dog back no questions asked. 

We've had her just a short time but can't believe anyone could have spent time with her and not absolutely fallen in love. She is so sweet and smart! She's great with kids and is a super fast learner. We're so glad we could give her a forever home!


----------



## MoonStr80

Two of my dogs are rescues

A family had return a family dog they didn't know was preganat so the dog and box of litter was sent to a pound then tne no-kill animal shelter had rescue the momma dog along with her puppies. That's how I got Johnnie

Frankie was rescued from puppy mill and the rest is history


----------



## ipreferpi

My dog Scott was a rescue from the Humane Society. His surrender papers said he was not house broken, destructive, and dog aggressive. Thankfully he turned out to have none of those problems, and has been a wonderful dog (though I wonder what his previous owners were doing to have that behavior occur...) I think it's equally valid to say he rescued me though.


----------



## nekomi

All three of my dogs were rescues - Willow came from a private rescue, Bandit came from a "humane society" type shelter, and Jasper was pulled from a pound the day before he was scheduled to be euthanized.

All the cats, except Shade, are rescues - Ghost was a stray that I took in when I found her hanging out in the middle of the street. Big Boy, Frosty, and Starlet were feral kitten siblings whose mother was hit by a car as I was walking down the sidewalk.

Also, there is Yuki whom I fostered, and Lily (cat) whom I'm currently fostering. 

I don't have anything against buying from a breeder, and I always say my next dog will be a breeder's puppy, but I keep rescuing instead.


----------



## Jenwards

I just adopted a rescue puppy brought into our local shelter from rescue wagon, which is a service that brings unclaimed stray dogs from high-kill shelters to humane societies with more room... the shelter called her Eve temporarily, but since she didn't respond to that name, I renamed her Riley. They think she is about 8 months old, and she is a german shepherd mixed with a smaller breed dog, because she is only about 30 pounds. She's very skinny, doesn't eat much (yet- I'm hoping she will once she is more comfortable. I've had her a week), and she is very timid but also very sweet. I don't know where she came from or who would let her go, but she is wonderful!


----------



## Andrea

Yes, I joined a rescue and became a foster home. My first foster dog was Buddy. We eventually adopted him. 

They said he had a small eye problem. When I picked him up from the transport, we met on the side of the road, he had a eye ball hanging out of its socket. He had been like that for months. 

The owners gave him up because the German Shepards were beating him up, biting him, etc. They left Buddy outside 24/7. It was awful. We had him looked at by an emergency vet. They didnt do anything....they said he had been like that for months and was blind in the other eye. Of course it was a holiday weekend. My vet saw him on Tuesday and removed the eye on Wednesday.

I remember they wanted me to come hold him after the surgery. I was like what, I dont even know this dog. I held him, he rested his head on my chest and I was gone. That was it. Often I would sit at the computer and he would snuggle in the crook of my neck. Just sit there. And he weighed a good 25lbs....

There were many other rescue dogs after him. Most were biters, which sucked. Then my last rescue was Lance. He came as one of the biters left to a forever home. When the dog bit the new owner and I asked him to be placed in a new home, the rescue got mad at me. Then my son was around 11 and this particular dog bit him everytime he moved. 

So we started with Buddy and ended with Lance. A very, very sweet Terrier mix. 

I also have Cookie, a cancer survivor (19 sessions of radiation treatment at Tufts University in MA), Ginger, a motherly type, and Oreo an eplieptic dog who had to have an eye removed due to injury from a series of grand mall seizures.

Saddly Buddy pasted away on July 19, 2009 from Congestive Heart Failure. He is so so saddly missed.


----------



## vmf1313

Our pit-mix Chico was definitely a rescue.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arqEBn3a-Ww


----------



## TD111

Onyx is a rescue and I couldn't have asked for a better dog. 17 weeks now.


----------



## Pepper

Yes, both my dogs are rescues, two of my rats are rescues, and my African Fat Tailed Gecko is a rescue


----------



## StellaKin

Stella is a rescue puppy. We got her from Wright-Way Rescue in Niles, IL. She came from Kentucky with her brothers and sisters. We got her at 8 weeks old. She is now 14.5 weeks old.


----------



## .308

Inga said:


> The shelter got a new director around that time and changed the adoption policy to adopt to anyone that comes through the door regardless of their record.


I sincerely hope the shelter has another director. I'm guessing no medical follow up as well for the animal?

Two rescue dogs own us. One I found as a puppy at a gas station which I thought was dead in a hot southern summer, and another one whose owner had lied about "finding" her tied to a chain and then "dumping" her on us at our vets office. Two more have been with us in foster care now for over two years, and they sure feel like ours


----------



## WOMAN2000

My hubby rescued "Sheila" from the middle of the road. She apearded to have been hit by a car. He brought her home, I tended to her torn up pads and that seemed to be her only injury. When I could coax her into walking, she walked stiff legged. She saw my vet two days later and he said she was in good health (she started walking normal the night before). She is 9 months to 1 year old. We own a Jack Russel mix and a Lab and Greyhound mix. My first two dogs are tollerating Sheila and they are letting her know her rank in the pack.

We are going to keep her. Sheila is absolutely precious. The only problem I am having with her is she likes to bolt thru an open door and take off. The first time she came back in several hours and today she bolted for 20 min and the we saw her going to our side gate. I need help in breaking her from running Help me please if anyone can.


----------



## .308

Woman

Invest in a "shock collar" that has an audible sound as well as a "negative stimulous repsonse".

Use the collar only as negative reinforcement at the time the bad behavior occured.

I've found usually after one "zap", the sound on the collar will suffice instead of "electro shock therapy".


----------



## Syrina

My family's first dog (Casey) was being given away by the owners. Their female black lab had puppies, don't know what kind of dog the male was, so they gave them away. We think he might have been lab/golden. Sadly, he passed away several years ago, but he had a long full life. Not a rescue, but I'm still glad we got him.

Kelsey (GSD/Welsh Corgi mix) was brought to the shelter, with her litter, at five weeks old. We got her two weeks later. The shelter brought some dogs to Petsmart, and since mom was going there for stuff for Casey, she stopped to see the puppies, asked if she could hold one of them, took one look, and said she's coming home with us.

We think Kelsey might have been abused even at five weeks old. That makes me mad.

We're going down to the shelter next month we think. We've been waiting forever it seems to get a dog of our own. Just waiting for enough money to pay the pet deposit and adoption and vet fees...It seems like everywhere we go these days, everybody else has a dog and its making me a little homesick. Especially since we're going to visit my parents this weekend and I'm going to get my heart broke again when we have to leave them and the dog!

ETA: Pictures!

The Kelsey dog









One of the funniest pictures, I just love this one









Another funny one - this dog is weird









Casey and Kelsey


----------



## megbot

I'm bringing Wrinkles home tomorrow! He was held by the city animal control, his prior owner didn't feel the need to feed him  He was scheduled to be put down at the end of the summer, luckily that will not be the case. He's 3 years old and just super friendly. A ball of energy, but I'm excited to take him out for jogs and on the trails. My family and I are so very excited to bring him home, we've already loaded up on Eagle Pack and toys, toys, toys 

He's very skinny. We have the best of plans to put some weight on his bones.


----------



## Juniper

We just added 2 rescues to our brood. A beagle and a rat terrier. Both are wonderful dogs.... not hostile at all but VERY timid. I hope they werent mistreated in any way. The beagle is very lovable but cringes a bit when you go to pet her. And the rat terrier wont come near us. When we get close, he cowers and shakes. So sad. But with our love, they will soon change!!!!


----------



## megbot

Juniper said:


> We just added 2 rescues to our brood. A beagle and a rat terrier. Both are wonderful dogs.... not hostile at all but VERY timid. I hope they werent mistreated in any way. The beagle is very lovable but cringes a bit when you go to pet her. And the rat terrier wont come near us. When we get close, he cowers and shakes. So sad. But with our love, they will soon change!!!!


I'm glad you were able to save them  The people at the kennel I'm picking Wrinkles up from said that many dogs do NOT do well when they're held in a shelter. That could be why they're timid. All the same, it seems they've got a happy life in front of them


----------



## Juniper

They really do have the best life right now that is possible for them. I take it easy with them and am allowing them to adjust, to us and our 2 other dogs and my 3 yr old daughter. Slow and Easy right now and so far so good for the most part. And Lots and Lots of lovin'!!!  I will post pics just as soon as i can!


----------



## Yardrat

Our first dog was a rescue dog we got back in 2000. We are in the process of getting another rescued dachshund. Our first was from a local rescue that we drove to. The second (currently) is out of state. When we were approved they gave us a local hotel to go to (two days from now) to pick up the dog. The dog is nearly seven states away...we are a little nervous, is this common that rescue centers have someone that delivers the dogs through a network of people that pickup the dogs until the dog reaches your area? It sounds very impressive, but it is also a little nerve racking to go to a hotel to meet a stranger to pick up a dog. We'll be going this Saturday. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## spugs

My 1st dog we got from kennels which held dogs for the local council till their time was up. The owners have 7 days to collect them then they are rehomed or pts.

Maggie was an old, black lurcher who had ended up being there a month and was due to be pts. She was in a right state fleas, worms, scabs on her legs as they had no bedding only a towel in a plastic dog bed. 

The kennels basically takes them to make some money and does the bare minimum they need too. ( I have reported them but there still going).

She had no vet care, or temperament test but when me and my other half took her out for a walk we fell in love, she was a lovely dog and once she got over being in kennels she was brilliant companion. Sadly Maggie left us last summer.

After waiting a year we decided to get a new dog, as we have 3 young children and only a small backyard we wouldn't have met most shelters rehoming requirements. So we went to a breeder. We got Alfie from an oops litter and then a week ago we got Roxy from a reputable show breeder.

In the future I would like to have another rescue but when my children are older.


----------



## tunisianswife

both my dogs were strays that I got from a shelter.


----------



## ooby1kanooby

My Elli, otherwise known as Janie at the pound, was found on the streets somewhere in PA. We got her from the pound when she was about 7 months old and she is now 1 year and about 4 months, I believe. She has many odd fears though. For example she is extremely afraid of spoons, like the bigs ones for cooking and sturring. I assume she was hit with them or something of the sort. We even got our old dog Bambi, (died at 14), out of a 'free puppies' box. 

Elli- napping










Sorry this is a new laptop and I don't have my pictures of Bambi transferred yet. Gosh do I miss her.


----------



## Hiaja

My Australian Shepherd, Jet was a rescue! He was found wandering the streets of Madison.


----------



## tash

My dog we just got from the local shelter. They said they took her in as a stray and she was very thin. She gained 10lbs in the two months she was there. She is so sweet and is at least a few years old. She has had at least one litter. We wonder what her life before us was...

My cat was the kitten of a nice cat that lived under the dumpster by my work. My co workers named her and gave her parts of thier lunch. But then she kept trying to come into our office (probably wanted to have her kittens somewhere safe) and my boss got mad. He offered my sister (who gave me a ride to work) $20 to take her away so my sister took her to my parents house (they live in the country, my sister had an apartment). The next day this stray cat gives birth to 6 kittens. This was July 14th. I got married Aug 27th. We came and took our kitten to our new apartment about a week after we got married. She has been with us ever since. Her mom still lives with my parents. Her brothers and sisters all found other homes.


----------



## coby09Jan15

I got Coby off a guy that no longer able to keep a dog. Is it considered rescue?


----------



## OldDalFan

On the left is Admiral. He wasn't a rescue. His owner of 12 years moved out of state and didn't want to bring him. In the middle is Friday. He was previously known as "no name puppy, cage 12, available until 6/19". When I found out what was happening on 6/19, I rescued him. He was meant to be a foster, but we haven't found the perfect home for him yet, and the longer he is with us, the pickier we get. On the right is Harley. He was rescued from a shelter by a group called Old Dog Haven. By adopting him, we freed up a foster home, so another dog could be rescued.

There isn't an active Dalmatian rescue group in my area, so I'm trying to organize one. If you live in Washington State and are interested in Dal rescue, please contact me.


----------



## jmd5294

my dog was a rescue! 

Actually ,my sister got her from a rescue org, but then decided she couldn't keep her, so we spoke with the rescue org, and DH and I decided to keep her. She is an awesome dog. We really feel like we lucked out!


----------



## jnite

Missy was a rescue, she's a border collie x staffie and when we first went to look at her they were going to pts the next day but because we were interested they held on to her, because their policy was that we had to bring our other 2 dogs in to see if they got along.

Mojo was a partial rescue. What I mean by that is we got him from a lady that habitually gets dogs then gets rid of them. But why I call him a rescue is because you can tell that he was teased and beat by her kids, and was neglected in any attention giving. He is soooooooooo clingy and licky that sometimes it drives me crazzzzzzzzyyyyyyyy.


----------



## hbowen87

We got Star from a rescue group.

The dog before that I guess wasn't technically a rescue but I considered the poor thing to be a rescue. A family had a miniature pinscher female that had gotten pregnant when *something* jumped the fence. They were giving the puppies away for free and a coworker of my mom's told her. We went to look and mom was horrified when she realized they were giving the puppies away and they weren't even 5 weeks old yet. She asked if we could get her in a couple weeks and the lady said no, take it or leave it, first come first served. We looked around a little more, realized the poor things were living outside completely in over turned trash cans, and that in an attempt to make them looks more like min pins the lady had put rubber bands around their tails to make them fall off. We took the puppy home right away, and then spent hours picking off the ticks and bathing her, and took her to the vet where they had to cut off the tail because it had gangrene. Her tail was barely even an inch long after that. Mom went back the next day after she realized the puppy had gangrene to get the rest of the puppies but they lady had already given them all away. She was so upset, afraid other owners might not be so responsible to get the tails looked at. She was a great dog, even if she didn't have a tail, we had her for 15 great years. I guess she technically wasn't a rescue, she did have a home and didn't get her from a shelter, but those puppies desperately needed rescued from those irresponsible people.


----------



## thurman15

I believe so, we just got our dog from North Shore in Long Island. She was rescued from a kill shelter in the south. She is just adorable - a 4 month old pointer mix and we named her Oreo...


----------



## meandean

Yes he is!! and we love him!!

My fiancee's best friend is a manager at a vet office here in town and often sees rescued dogs come in with people trying to rescue them. well that's how riley came into our lives. riley came from a breeder who got shut down for having too many dogs on the property and having poor living conditions. well when being shut down was coming close, instead of giving the dogs to shelters, these people chose to poison them. when we got riley he was bleeding out of every orifice, and yes i mean EVERY!! he was peeing dark dark red about every 10 minutes for the first week we had him, it was tough to see. well now, just two months later riley is 100% healthy at 59lbs and we couldn't be happier! some people i guess can't go to hell fast enough


----------



## Rayne01

I rescued my schnauzer, but I honestly believe that our rescue was mutual. I was depressed when I got her. I was going through some rough times. I had just moved in with my fiance and his family, I was having issues with my family, and I was being told by doctors that i would never conceive a child. All i did was mope and sit around in my room all day. When we got her she was horribly matted. She was thin and fearful of my fiance and I. I brought her home and shaved her down, all of her fur fell off in one clump. She was muddy and covered in fleas. I bathed her and picked the fleas off of her. After a few days she came out of her shell, and she brought me out of mine. I knew I had to start taking her for walks, so I started getting up earlier and caring for her. It's been over a month now, and not only has her live changed completely, mine has as well. I find myself smiling more now and spending more time with others and their pets. I saved her, and she saved me. 









Thats my girl after her hair cut. It's a little blurry. I can't help but smile when I look at her.


----------



## .308

> I rescued him. He was meant to be a foster, but we haven't found the perfect home for him yet, and the longer he is with us, the pickier we get.


We've fostered many a dog, and I've found your comment to be true.



> and not only has her live changed completely, mine has as well.


Ironic that we think we're doing the animal a favor and sometimes it's the other way around, isn't it?

Although not a dog, this is Stewart. 









He came into our lives about a month ago after my wife and I broke one of our "rules" about fostering... "never try to take an animal that doesn't want to come to you".

Long story short, we trapped a dog that was going to be hit by traffic sooner or later (many a close call). STUPID mistake on our end, the dog escaped the following day (again stupid). We felt horrible. That day, took one of our dogs to the vet, and coming back home, Stewart wondered out from the tree line onto the rural road on our way back home (almost hit him and we had to stop, and we did check the surrounding area for any siblings). 

We'll find him a home no doubt, but although I feel like crap about the dog we "lost", everytime I go down to the basement and Stewart plays with me, it makes me realize that "you can save them all, but you can try one at a time".

And sometimes they save you.


----------



## ecv_meyer3

I was able to get Cherokee from a ladies personal rescue. She would be called upon and told where dogs and such were and if she could she would go and get them. He was in a litter of all males and the mother was a hound beagle mix but apparently she was tagged by black lab and by the time the lady got to her she was very close to giving birth so she prepared her Grand Cherokee and placed the mother in the back took her to work with her, left the car running and after about 20 minutes close by the dog gave birth to her litter so that is why we named him cherokee but was a rescue so he wouldnt be dumped to the side of the road and he is the best we have to add to our family. Got him at 8 weeks old and he is 11 months old now


----------



## Rayne01

> Ironic that we think we're doing the animal a favor and sometimes it's the other way around, isn't it?


It is isn't it. My life is totally different now from what it was a month ago. I thought I'd never be a mom, but even though I didn't give birth to her, she is my child. I am a parent to her. I care for her, and she cares for me in return. On our walk earlier I tripped and scraped my knee. She walked to my side and licked the scrape softly. I looked at her and thought "what would I do without you?" and she just stared up at me and licked my nose. I love this dog.


----------



## Olie's Mom

*I got my Ollie (Yorkie) from a Rescue. He had been transported all the way across Virginia, since his origin was a PUPPY MILL!!! He's had a tough life, but he is WELL LOVED now! When we got him he was appx. 1 1/2yr. old. He is "somewhat" house trained, but he has a difficult time in a crate! My daughter was homeschooled and able to stay with him during the day, but will begin public schools again this year, so we have to figure out how to get him crate trained. I assume coming out of a puppy mill, he ate, slept, and used the bathroom all in the same small place  so, he has no idea that he shouldn't pee and poop in his crate! 
Wish us luck! And anyone with suggestions, please offer them!!! *


----------



## NCKevin

Nova (picture in avatar) was a rescue from our local shelter. They call her a SheltieX, but she definitely has German Shepherd in her. Or maybe Australian Shepherd, but that's not likely around here for a shelter dog.


----------



## Rusty&Daisy's_Mama

Noel said:


> It's good that a lot of people get their dogs from rescue places like the Humane Society or the SPCA. I think that people should go there before they go to a breeder.


I totally agree. There are so many homeless or abused dogs (and cats) out there that need a good home, and so many shelters are overcrowded and overwhelmed with the number of dogs that come in each week. I would never go to a breeder b/c there are just so many dogs out there waiting in shelters, and for some their time has run out.

Ok, I will get off the soapbox now


----------



## Kayto Potato

Yes, my Kayto was a rescue! We got him from a kill shelter. Actually when we got him they had a whole litter of puppies they were planing to euthanize the next week. I felt so bad but there was no way I could bring home eight puppies.


----------



## HersheyBear

Hershey and his littermates were rescued from a shelter in Virginia before they were brought up to a no-kill shelter in NY, where I adopted him.


----------



## ValtheAussie

I just got my first rescue, a chihuaua mix and I can tell you that she won't be my last. What a wonderful way to give a dear deserving dog a home, who otherwise might not find one! 

This little girl is the apple of my eye and I call her "Pippi".


----------



## pitrescuekid

Both of mine were rescued..Nakita was rescued from a backyard breeder and Nero was a stray. I just can't see myself buying a dog, more so a Pit Bull whn theres so many strays and pits in animal shelters.


----------



## TxRider

Yup she was seized from an owner/breeder.


----------



## Ty_Tyler

*Ty, the aussie on the right in the pic below, was a rescue from aussie rescue (ARPH). The story was a woman got her as a puppy and then became bored with her. She gave Ty to a neighbor who had her for around 2 years. I was told she was hard to handle. She is a very, very mellow aussie. Although I love my other aussie there is something special about Ty. She will lick the tears off your face. 

I doubt I will ever get a dog from a breeder again (nothing against breeders). The experience in adopting Ty has just been too wonderful. *


----------



## Novaluna

Before I had a dog that lived with me, my grandfather had a greyhound that I considered my own. Her name was Opal, and she was a retired racer. She was unique in that she was a real champ, retired at age 5 (most greys are retired before 2 years).

My dog now, Piper, a pit/boxer mix, is more of an adoption than a true rescue. She had two homes before us, both of which seem to have taken very good care of her, and trained her VERY well. The problem was the little dogs that lived with her and nipped her ankles, causing her to retaliate. Her 2nd home got her from the same shelter we got her from, and I don't know where her first got her.


----------



## loganbean

Both of my dogs were rescues.
I found Logan's rescue, NE Border Collie Rescue, online. They had about 30 dogs- so we went across the state and found our soul-doggie, Logan. 

Jake, we found by accident. My hubby and I were interested in one dog and when we spoke to the guy at the rescue, he asked us some questions, and suggested that we take a look at Jake. We met the volunteers at their house (nice neutral place) he had Jake, I had Logan and we walked side by side (each with a dog) for about 10 minutes. Then they were introduced. I'll never forget it, we put them both in the car, Logan in the back seat and Jake in the hatch area: Jake would have none of that. He jumped into the back seat, Logan layed on the floor, Jake on the seat, and they have been my "big gay dogs" ever sinse!
Here are my boys.


----------



## stellanyc

Stella was a rescue. We got her a week ago. She had been abandoned and was found wandering around Brooklyn, hiding under a car. The rescue folks think she had recently had a litter.

Hard to imagine someone abandoning her, but we never know what goes on in people's lives. She's young, 2 or 3, sweet, house broken, sits on command. Still a little wary and from time to time will growl, but I'm hoping that will pass as she gets used to her new home and family.


----------



## Terrie

Our Lexi was a rescue too. We got her from a shelter and she was a stray before then. We got her with 2months of age so chances are she was born on the streets. She had come in with 4 of her littermates. We had originally intended on adopting one of her sisters but someone else beat us to it, so we got Lexi instead. Wouldn't have it any other way now. This shelter is also a high kill shelter, so my next dog will be from there.


----------



## PandaCakes

Panda was a "rescue," she was going to be taken to the pound (her owners were transferring to an overseas airforce base, didn't want to pay to take her, I guess.) She has turned into an unbelievably awesome dog. The funniest thing? I was told she was probably a "german shepherd/mastiff" mix. Umm, excuse me? This bearded collie here?

She is a silly, wonderful, funny dog, and after many months she is making progress towards getting over her "emotional" quirks, probably developed after never being socialized with people and never being given any love...


----------



## Adoptdontshop

Yes, my Jackson Browne pup was a rescued stray I adopted him from the Bulverde shelter. I adopted Flynn who was a puppy mill rescue with the english toy rescue. Blueberry was a owner surrender. She was suppose to be my foster, but I fell in total love with her, she's a min schnauzer. 

I currently have two street dogs I rescued and have fully vetted them out. They are listed on Petfinder.com. I will foster them until they find their forever homes.


----------



## Jen D

Kramer was tied to a dumpster in NY half starved to death, and he is the best dog I have ever had! Also rescued many other American Bulldogs that found great homes.


----------



## misty073

My Maggie was a re-home dog, but I consider it a rescue. My husband wanted a Jack Russell pup (yes we were those people who thought oh thats a cute dog lets get one ...Now we know better LOL) So I was looking on craigslist one day and a post had just been made about a 6 month purebred Jack Russell looking for a new home...so I messaged them for some info and they sent us pictures and a story that their 2 year old was allergic so they had to get rid of her.

We made arrangements to meet her and as soon as she saw my husband she peed on the floor. We paid the $50 and took her home. We had to stop on the way home and buy her a new harness because hers looked like it had not been worn since they brought her home (it wasnt adjusted to its full size and even when we adjusted it, it didnt fit) so she clearly was not walked. She was not house trained at all (which we think is the reason they didnt keep her, she was left all day while they worked to pee and poo where ever she wanted, she also got on the table every chance she got) and her nails were so long I dont think they had ever been done.

And we did get her imunization records and she had not had any shots since the breeder did the first one. ( there was a paper with the breeders name and number on it, but I never looked to see if it was a breeder or a byb)

We were lucky we just happened to be the first to message her owners because apparently there were alot of messages from people who wanted her and they basically went with first come first serve...she could have been taken by anyone, and quite possibly been a byb dream...$50 pure unspayed Jack russell puppy 

We love her sooo much...I have been researching Jack Russells since the day she came home (now I know your supposed to do that first LOL) and she is nothing like they say she should be like  She loves the cat, is so great with the kids, not as hyper as I hear JRTs can be, and she loves to learn (except the potty thing...we still dont have that down 100%.)


----------



## Sherm

Yes. My sis runs Clover for Rover, a rescue outside of Nashville. Our Sibley was thrown out of a moving car and was in pretty tough shape when my sister got her. She is still missing fur in some areas. At 10 months old she's doing much better and learning how to get along with her new humans.


----------



## Foyerhawk

Some yes, some in name no but when it comes down to it, yes, some not at all


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

All of mine are rescues..Butch was for adoption at my vet (a tech had found him on a country road or some such a thing). Mortimer the Attack Cat was through my local animal shelter. Roxxy was through a rescue org at Petco.

In years past, I got one when she was being thrown out of a local grocery store. And another I got when she was brought into a local shelter and they couldn't take her because she had a runny eye. Best dog I ever rescued!


----------



## Max's Mom

All of my dogs have been rescues.


----------



## EarthMonkey

Every animal I have had has been a rescue. last week we just rescued a chow mix puppy from our neighbors. He had been found by another neighbor and we said we would watch him till his owners returned. We brought him back to the owner and were told he was just going to a shelter and that the family had changed their mind! He was let out (he is just a baby) into the yard with no one watching him and the spacing in their fence is bigger than he is. I think they were hoping he would just disappear. All of our cats have been rescued.


----------



## Labradoorman

My dog Inu was a shelter rescue. He is one of the most awesome pets I have ever had, and I've had a few.

I make it a point to try to rescue first rather than go to a breeder or a pet store. A lot of you who come to this forum know that many animals get euthanized at shelters. What a lot of you may not know is the numbers. Every year, of the 8 million cats and dogs in shelters, 3 million are put down due to crowding. This is all the more sad because it's estimated that 17 million people in the U.S. look for a new pet annually.

My job(I work for a marketing company) started a campaign that is trying to change this number. We're in a partnership with Maddie's Fund, The Humane Society and the Ad Council, and we are trying to change the image of the shelter animal.

Check out the 'Pet Personals' website for more information about the campaign and also it has a resource, for those looking for a new family member, that allows you to locate an animal shelter nearby.

Here's the link: Pet Personals


----------



## solow

JSporty1 said:


> I was at the humane society today because Gir needed to go to the vet for her yearly checkup and vaccines (we use the humane society veterinary clinic since we get a 10% discount because we adopted her there, and the vets are really nice).
> Anyway, while I was at the vet area, which is next door to the adoption center, I decided to go look at the dogs they had available. It made me so sad that I couldn't take them all home with me. My eyes were all teared up by the time I got back to the vet area.
> The people there remembered how small and sickly Gir was when she was there, and they said they were glad she got a loving home.
> I hope more people start adopting pets from places like the humane society, rather than buying from pet stores or breeders. There are so many amazing, loving dogs who need forever homes!


looks like a THAI ridgeback do you know


----------



## solow

*Re: Was Your Dog a Rescue? yep*

rescued 6 months now so worth it







animal shelter real young / rescue group saved him 
when about to get the guillotine 
He is a funny 75 lb locomotive / then sleeps/ locomotive /sleeps
gentle and real protective still nurses on the blanket a lot .


----------



## solow

opps this one too zima 









forgive me if I offend but this one I was told was horrible and killed a cat
I had to endure 3 animal physiologist [please] a sit down both dogs on a leash 
whatever / sure this is important for some. THis dog is an absolute gentle / fiesty energy dog . I think she played with the kitten to death or falsely accused .
Just adore her dont know what she is but cattle dog works.


----------



## StarfishSaving

*Re: Was Your Dog a Rescue? yep*

Currently 2 are shelter pups, 2 are foster failures from other rescues and 1 was a rehome. Someday I will support a responsible breeder when I am ready to raise my own puppy but until then I wouldn't want anything but my secondhand babies


----------



## Deron_dog

*Re: Was Your Dog a Rescue? yep*

Yes and no, 

Deron was a planned breeding that went horribly wrong because the owner of the Stud lied lied lied! The Stud ended up having some horrible things wrong with it and he passed it down to Deron's intire Litter. I belive only one of Deron's eight siblings is still alive. Deron was born September 19th of 2007 and Passed away on December 22 2007 from sudden heart failure, a valve burst and he died before we could even get him to the vet. It was heart wrenching and horrible and I will miss him forever. 

Chad was a pup from my mom's last litter of puppies from her complete Stud, and completed Female. Chad is a mismark with a blue eye, so he'll never be show Quality so Mom Kept him, he's great sweet dog.

Roxie was bred by a breeder in Texas. Roxie most likely lived a LOT of her time in a crate, she is very shy and deffinitly at some point had a broken, him or leg as she walks very stiffly in the back end for a pup who is just over a year old. 

Jesse is an opps litter from my brother's Lab Dusty who got tagged by the good lord only knows what LOL! Half the litter was Yellow, the other half blue Merle hehehe. Jesse is a Blue Merel, but he's in bad shape, covered in fleas, and now his mom is refusing to feed him. So he and one of his sisters will be coming home to me this weekend for bottle nursing and wheening.


----------



## linzziiie

*Re: Was Your Dog a Rescue? yep*

my dog was from a really dirty family, she was scared of the world when we first got her...to me it was a rescue. my kitty was also a rescue. we found her being attaced by two dogs and we saved her. my dog loves her though. they get along really well.


----------



## Furby

Assume dogs Nickelodeon!


----------



## FaithFurMom09

Jay was a stray, Faith was a BYB, and Hope I rescued from the nasty house she was living in.


----------



## Momdogz

Everett came to us from Tennessee, care of Good Dog Rescue. He's been with us for about a month, and is just getting settled in. Still working on where we want him to pee (he seemed to think the Christmas tree was a great idea, for example), but otherwise is doing great. He is a pretty Bernese Mtn Dog/spaniel mix, 8 years old, neutered. Now that he feels more comfortable that this is his home and I am his main person and my family members are his peeps, he's acting a lot more like an 8 year old puppy - very cute.


----------



## GypsyJazmine

Out of my 5, 2 are rescues...Sheba & Bridger...Samson may as well have been but I did pay for him so he doesn't count.
eta: All of my cats have been rescues...My house bunny is a rescue as was our other one who has since passed on...Some of our chickens are rescues...seriously...lol...& our pet goats would have been sold for slaughter if we hadn't taken them.


----------



## MonicaBH

My current four are rescues.

StiXxX was adopted from a local, horrible animal shelter. He came through the shelter to the college where I was enrolled in the veterinary technology program. He was fear aggressive and had dreadlocks. I took him home to give him a break and let him get used to people and (nice) dogs. Once he and my SO saw each other though, it was determined that he was going nowhere.

Clyde was brought to a veterinary emergency hospital where I worked. He had parvo and his owner could not afford to treat him. They relinquished ownership to me, and I didn't expect Clyde to make it. Within two days, though, he was feeling 100% better. He was certainly not supposed to stay here, either...

Zellie was also obtained through the emergency clinic. Some lady had purchased her that day from a BYB and she had very bad hookworms. The lady didn't want to treat her, and didn't want to take her back to the BYB, so she relinquished ownership. She had some blood donated from our chow, and is currently on the floor snuggling with one of the kitties.

Nat came from my SO's previous emergency vet clinic. She was hit by a car and the owners left her deposit, but never came back for her. She was at the hospital for several months and finally the SO felt bad for her and took her home "for the day". Yet again, she wasn't supposed to be adopted, but sometimes things don't work out the way you plan them.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, 
Last week I adopted Colt [shephard mix] from my local animal shelter and we’re still learning about each other. It’s times like this I wish he could talk because he does things that were part of a prior routine and I don’t know what to do – he will sit beside me and lift his paw to shake for no apparent reason. In the evening at bedtime, he rests his head and front paws on the bed – I wasn’t sure what to do, so I pet him and then pat the bed for him to come up. 

Getting past the first week with a new furkid [regardless of age] is the most tense – trying to get it right. Colt however is an incredibly laid back dog that just rolls with flow. We’ve been working on “rushing the door” when we are ready to go for a walk. He learned “sit – stay” after just a few sessions – but I’m sure that had to do with the reward being more important than the task. 

He is a senior (9 years old) but you would never know it if you were out on the trails with him. Here I thought I might be adopting a couch potato or at least a “walking partner.” 

June


----------



## smokey'smom

We have 3 Italian Greyhounds - of which 2 were rescues from a Shelter in Colorado. They made a 10 hour car trip from Denver to Billings, Montana where we picked them up and the drove another 10 hours into Alberta, Canada. They had been in the shelter for almost a year and were in desperate need of a permanent home. Both of the boys are 8 years old. They are very loving but extremely food motivated. We love them so much. We also have a 2 yr old male IG and 1 yr old Poodle/Shih Tzu cross.


----------



## solow

MonicaBH said:


> My current four are rescues.
> 
> StiXxX was adopted from a local, horrible animal shelter. He came through the shelter to the college where I was enrolled in the veterinary technology program. He was fear aggressive and had dreadlocks. I took him home to give him a break and let him get used to people and (nice) dogs. Once he and my SO saw each other though, it was determined that he was going nowhere.
> 
> Clyde was brought to a veterinary emergency hospital where I worked. He had parvo and his owner could not afford to treat him. They relinquished ownership to me, and I didn't expect Clyde to make it. Within two days, though, he was feeling 100% better. He was certainly not supposed to stay here, either...
> 
> Zellie was also obtained through the emergency clinic. Some lady had purchased her that day from a BYB and she had very bad hookworms. The lady didn't want to treat her, and didn't want to take her back to the BYB, so she relinquished ownership. She had some blood donated from our chow, and is currently on the floor snuggling with one of the kitties.
> 
> Nat came from my SO's previous emergency vet clinic. She was hit by a car and the owners left her deposit, but never came back for her. She was at the hospital for several months and finally the SO felt bad for her and took her home "for the day". Yet again, she wasn't supposed to be adopted, but sometimes things don't work out the way you plan them. [/QUOTE
> 
> Really nice that you can do this , how many can you take home ? I have three dogs and seems like enough ..


----------



## woofie

We adopted Maya from Valley Dogs shelter...I cant believe that anyone would give up a dog with a face like hers! She is the best little girl pup ever!


----------



## symondneil

Hi,
Google up for instance Pug Rescue, they have lots of them, and see the info on their sites.
Pug Rescue people are very dedicated to the rescue of pugs, and serious about it.


----------



## KarenJG

Yup, every single dog I've ever had (of my own, that is, not counting my dad's dogs when I was growing up), has been a rescue. I'm up to 7 dogs rescued now (not counting fosters), although I've switched from shelter dogs to rescue group dogs. Sirius, Tasha, Arafel and Rambeau have passed on, Alfred, Tonks and Huck are still making my life wonderful in ways too numerous to count. 

I've had a hand in rescuing three other dogs, as fosters, Jett, Eddie and now, Delia. (Huck started out as a foster dog, but wormed his way into our hearts and lives.)


----------



## elevenelevenxo

I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 1 rabbit, and 1 horse. One of the cats, the horse, and one of the dogs were rescues. The other cat was a rehome. My first dog was bought from a breeder when I was 14 years old. From now on, I think all of my animals will be recycled and second handers. 

Cheetos, my Manx boy, was an abandoned kitten. There was a family up the street from my parents' house who moved, leaving behind an entire litter of kittens, who were just roaming the street. I was visiting my mom one day when this little grey "bear" came barreling out of the bushes straight for me. He had a gimpy leg and I just could not leave him behind. The intention was to vet him, neuter him, and adopt him out....but that failed.  And I'm glad - he is the biggest clown in the world and I can't imagine life without him.

Rebel, my horse, was left in field with a herd of horses just wasting away. He was an ex-racer (STB, not TB) and went through New Vocations race horse rescue in 2002. The lady who adopted him was in a serious car wreck last winter and unfortunately the horses were seriously neglected during the situation. The lady was in a coma and finally the family decided to disperse her herd, which is how Rebel came to me. He was a bag of bones, overgrown hooves, wormy.... He's done a total 180 since then.

Jack, my lab/pit mix, was just adopted today.  He came through a local bully rescue....though I don't know his history. I'm very curious to find out though...


----------



## Inspire2be

Our dog Fuddles, her mom and sisters and brothers were all rescued. 
The guy that owned the mom didnt know she was pregnant and when she gave birth he said he was going to shoot them all. We called animal contro lfor help but they were useless. SO we took matters into our own hands. They were kept outside (yes tiny 1day old puppies) in the heat. So we went and took the mom and puppies and we kept one puppy, fuddles and the other 3 went to a day camp for kids and we check on them every now and then. The mom went to a great home  
so this was a happy ending!


----------



## Active Dog

I think its so amazing that we all found great dogs that no one wanted! It just goes to show that there are a lot of people that don't know how to train and work with dogs. 

Ava was rescued, it was my last day at the vet clinic I worked at and someone told me we had a stray in the back. I was cleaning up after some of the dogs and never really thought a lot about it, we got a lot of unwanted dogs that came in. I eventually went in and saw the poor girl shivering on the ground scared and whining. I was never aloud to have a dog as a kid but I called up my mom and told her I HAD to have this dog. By the grace of god my dad let me keep her (he loved animals but didn't realize that you could have a dog that didn't bark, pee and poop in the house, and dig up the yard). I had to let the HS take her to make sure no one was looking for her but after 5 days she was all mine  The poor girl was skinny and her neck was rubbed raw like she was tied up and got loose. Gosh I don't know what I would do without her now! She was my best friend when my husband was away for 9 months and kept the bed nice and warm


----------



## ERackley88

My parents have three cats, all of them rescues (well one was rescued from a bucket after being dropped off at a pet store so I guess that counts, and another was a stray, the third was the real rescue from a shelter), and our old dog who passed away about a year or two ago was a stray. She was the best dog. My new dog Cami, a 27 lb yellow lab mix -think she might be a labbe- is a rescue I found on petfinder.com, she was surrendered by her owners in an animal abuse case. So we don't know what all she's been through, but in the few days I had her (she's back with the foster until she heals from her spay complications) I realized she was a great little dog. Her only problem is aggression to other dogs. But she's perfect in every other way. She barks when someone comes to the door, but as soon as she sees me welcoming them in she's all kisses and affection. She's smart as a whip, learned not to be afraid of the stairs/heights in an hour of careful but novice and unofficial training.


----------



## ChevellesMommy

Well I kinda feel like we rescued our girl Chevelle my fiance was driving home and he worked about an hour and half away from home in the middle of no where he pulled over to call me because he was falling asleep driving and another car was coming from the other directing and she ran out of the wood right in front of the on coming car and stopped he got out and whistled to her and she ran over she was so skinny you could see all of her bones she was scarred, sad, sick, and skittish she was covered in fleas and stank so bad she had no color she had cuts and scraps all over her body it looked like she had just gave birth he brought her home and we fell in love she is our baby we havent had her for long but long enough for her to be our daughter she is so much happier and so much thicker and healthier no more fleas or stink I LOVE HER


----------



## KibaKibbles

The first dog I ever had was a Lhasa Apso when I was 8 years old from a breeder (who I suspect had a puppy mill going on -__-), we got him when he was a puppy at like 2 months old. I loved him a ton. Sadly though, he disappeared. We have no idea where he went. But we went to the shelter to look for him and I remember seeing all the dogs and was shocked that they all lived there and had no homes.

So I got my next dog (when I was 14), Shaina from a shelter. I was originally going to get a purebred Beagle from them, but the shelter people kept insisting to give a bigger Beagle mix a try, even though my parents said we were had to get a little dog. 

And I remember going home and crying and begging my parents to get our current dog. Glad I did! My dog is awesome.

I'm getting another shelter dog in December. First I have to finish Freshman year of college....


----------



## pepsi09

2 out of 3 of my dogs were re-homed from the Local Animal Rescue Centre, Buster was 10 wks old and very timid when we got him and he is now a lovely 3 yr old Alsation Collie X, we then adopted Jessica she was 4 months old and had had 4 previous homes to ours, nobody kept her for more than a week as they said she was a "handful" she has been with us for 16 months now and is beautiful and going to be a mum to Busters pups awwwwwww, happy times ahead


----------



## Rooster

Yes...My best friend is a one year old Pointer/Lab mix that I adopted from the local animal shelter.


----------



## GeorgiaBoy

My girl was a rescue, came from a bad home then went to the shelter, we took her in days before her scheduled day to be put down.


----------



## Tobywan

My girl Abby is a rescue. I adopted her from the local Humane Society a little over a year ago. Her litter came from a severe neglect situation in Kentucky so she was a bit thin and pretty sick when I got her. After two months on meds, she was finally healthy and has since gone on to complete her advanced obedience class and will soon be taking her CGC. I took her back to the shelter to visit when I was dropping off some food and blankets and they asked if I wouldn't mind bringing her in to see how she's grown. They were thrilled to hear that she was so happy and doing well and they loved hearing about what she was doing. The woman told me it was nice to see a success story for a change.


----------



## solow

GeorgiaBoy said:


> My girl was a rescue, came from a bad home then went to the shelter, we took her in days before her scheduled day to be put down.


 rottie / shepard ?
possibly shepard pit ... na


----------



## GeorgiaBoy

GSD defiantly, and the other is either boxer pit. She has a white chest and paws like a boxer.


----------



## STiKAt

Diesel was a rescue, well his mom was and he was one of the pups. She was neglected, abandoned, and abused and left with 10 babies on a chain in the cold with no food or water at only 35lbs
Pics I got from the rescue organizer 

When they first got momma








Poor Skinny Momma 








Still able to feed her pups








A LOT of puppies for this poor girl








Puppy Pic








And now


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

When they got my dog in, it was her third time back to the shelter. The previous owners had kept her locked in a bathroom for 14 hours a day, then she was crated by the next owner (outside) for at least half a day. This was her whole first 9 months or so. Needless to say she came to us with no training and VERY hyperactive!


----------



## solow

STiKAt said:


> Diesel was a rescue, well his mom was and he was one of the pups. She was neglected, abandoned, and abused and left with 10 babies on a chain in the cold with no food or water at only 35lbs
> Pics I got from the rescue organizer
> 
> When they first got momma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Skinny Momma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still able to feed her pups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LOT of puppies for this poor girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now


who does this .. dog was really malnourished good save .. the puppy ended up with good markings .. the funny thing is after all the mother went thru last pic dog is happy.


----------



## pandora

My dad started rescuing dogs way back in the 70's. I guess it never occured to me to do any different and now the idea of someone forcing a dog to have pups just so I could have a ' made to order' dog sickens me..
At the moment we have 
Oscar a BC 9 yrs taken from his former owners weighing half what he should having had broken ribs and covered in bruises he had also been shot with an air gun.

Benny a beagle also 9 bought as a lap dog, when he didnt meet their requirements they beat him and threw him in the canal the boy in the family laughed and said stupid dog cant even swim..
I had to get him out of there, now 8 yrs on and he is still terrified of water and very much like an autisic child, he doesnt like being touched or looked at and never plays Benny lives in a world of his own only rarely showing any signs of affection.

Remy.. a Dutch type known as boeren fox found in a field at the side of the motorway he was starving and flea ridden. We searched for owners but never found them.
At first we thought he was old because his eyes were cloudy but we took him straight to our vet who said the clouding was most likely due to a blow to the head. He was /is very shy of strangers, flat hands and feet, as the vet says that tell us enough.
Remy has improved and the cloudy eyes cleared but he is brain damaged.. he is a forever puppy very slow to learn he doesnt always show the right behaviour for the situation.
But he is love on legs..


----------



## vnechodomu

Koda's a rescue... it's sort of a long story, but so incredibly unique, in my opinion, that it's worth sharing.

I had just moved out to the bush of Alaska into a remote Yup'ik Eskimo village in the middle of the tundra. Hundreds of miles from the road system. Must take a boat (summer) or snow mobile (winter) to the post office, store, or airstrip, which are all located in a different part of the village, separated by 2 1/2 miles of river and tundra.

I got a call from a nurse in the hub town 30 miles from here. She had heard that I was a new teacher interested in having a dog. There is no dog catcher in that hub town, but the state troopers do catch strays and, after some time, if they are unclaimed, they are put down. So this nurse has sort of volunteered to find them homes.

Koda was a scrawny and (to be honest) sort of ugly little pup, maybe about 4 months old. She was due to be killed within the week. She was all skin and bones. I agreed to take her. However....

I had to hire a bush plane to fly her out to the village. Another nurse picked Koda up from the trooper, put her in a kennel (on loan from someone I've never met), and brought her to one of the small bush airlines. I called the airline and paid for her travels. I then had to find someone with a boat who could get to the airstrip here in the village and pick the dog up once the plane arrived. Howerver, the boat driver arrived back from the airport without a dog--she had not been on the plane.

I called the airline back to find out she had made a mess in the kennel, so they had refused to put her on the plane with the 1-2 passengers on board (really cramped quarters-I don't really blame them). Furthermore, they had no more flights going out for the rest of the night.

None of the nurses or state trooper answered at the phone numbers I had been given by email. The pilot was trying to close shop up within the hour, so I needed to find a home for her for that night. Fortunately, one of the passengers on the plane returning to the hub town was a woman who works for the school district, and the pilot put her on the phone. I begged her to take my dog home for the night, clean her up, and bring her back to the airport in the morning. She agreed to do so, despite not really knowing me.

A similar thing happened the next day--she was bumped off of a flight because of someone needing space for freight and the fact that her kennel was too large to fit in the small plane available for another flight. I was excited when the plane arrived, only to find out once more that she was still sitting at the airport. The woman who works for the district was out traveling to another school, so I couldn't ask her to house the dog again. This time, I called the airline back and begged the high school girl who answered the phone. She agreed to take Koda home for the night after I promised to send a check back with the pilot the following day when, hopefully, the dog would make it to the village.

The next morning, I called around until I found out about someone from the district who was flying out to our village. I couldn't contact them in person, but did find out which airline she was using to fly out to the village. I called them and asked them to upgrade the size of the plane she'd be chartering (changing it from a 172 to a 207) to ensure that my dog's kennel would fit on it and paid the price difference (all without consent or even knowledge of the passenger who had chartered the plane--how casual things are out here!)

It was the middle of the school day when this particular plane arrived. The principal from the school took a boat across to the airstrip when he heard the announcement on the vhf that the plane was arriving. To my surprise, in the middle of a reading aloud to my 5th grade class, the principal walked in holding a squirmy, happy puppy in his arms. In a joking manner (he loves dogs) he addressed me "I must inform you that it is against school and district policy to have dogs on the premises of this building. Therefore, I must ask you to take this flea-ridden beast off my hands..." and then added with a wink, "let me read to your class for a bit. You go take her to your house, show her around, and bond with her for a while. Let her get comfortable and just do what you need to do."

And that's the lengthy story of Koda, my rescue. And, given the isolation out here, I would truthfully state that she has done her share of rescuing me right back.


----------



## infiniti

My dog, Bella, is more of an adoption than a rescue, although I did obtain her through a rescue organization - the Southern States Rottweiler Rescue via Petfinder.

I hadn't had a dog in 14 years, since my first Rottweiler, Cheyenne, had been stolen. I'd been divorced for a couple of years, my kids were growing up and I was starting to feel the first twinges of empty nest syndrome and I wanted a companion to share my life -- a LOYAL companion, lol. So I started searching for dogs on Petfinder, particularly Rottweilers.

I really wanted a full-blooded Rottie, but there was something about Bella that I just kept coming back to, and I really can't explain it. She's mixed with some unknown breed, she has a full tail, she's only 50 pounds, she's stubborn as hell, she's tan not mahogany. 

Anyway, back to her adoption story ... she was actually the personal pet of a woman who was actually associated with SSRR through her involvement with Bully Breed Rescue of Southern Oklahoma (Pit Bull Rescue). She had gotten Bella at 8 weeks from a man who had rescued her from a guy selling "Rottweiler" puppies in the Walmart parking lot. She planned on raising her for showing and competition, but at about 6 months, she noticed she wasn't growing any more and that her shape wasn't defined and that she had an underbite. So, she realized she was mixed. 

She continued to train her and love her, and she continued her work with rescuing Rottweilers and Pit Bulls, but then after awhile started to miss working in show and competition. It was then that she decided to rehome Bella so as to concentrate on showing and competing with registered Rottweilers, which of course Bella could not be involved with.

Which is how I became lucky enough to get her. And lucky I am, because she is absolutely wonderful in every way to me! I love her tail, her underbite, her stubborn streak, her playfulness. I just love everything about her! I wouldn't trade her for anything in the world!

The really odd thing is that the previous owner and I have become friends (she will visit from time to time) and she told me that she had tried to rehome Bella about 5 times before she placed her with me, and Bella was returned to her for various reasons (nipped a child, pottying on the floor, barking, and I don't know what other reasons given). But these are all problems I have NEVER had with her, so I know she was just heaven sent for me! As for the nipping a child, I find it completely unbelieveable as I have an 18 month old nephew who visits frequently and he grabs her tail all the time (Bella does not like her tail played with at all) and all she does is turn and widely mouth his hand, doesn't close down on it, never bites, never growls, never snaps.


----------



## LiftBig315

Moose was a rescue from a local dog rescue 

My wife showed me him, I wanted him bad. Perfect timing for me, he was born in October, and he would be ready to rock and roll next fall. I was in the market for a dog, this one definitely fit the bill. I was really looking at dogs with a strong pedigree and good hunting lines....but that all went out the window with Moose, lol. It doesn't matter to me, the scent of pheasants drives him nuts and I am sure he will create tons of memories out in the field, especially the first year. 

Right now there are times that I think life would be easier without him, but it's all gonna pay off in the end (and I don't regret it one bit). I just wish he would act like he does between the hours of 7:30pm and 6am (napping/sleeping) all the time.


----------



## MyBritneyBear

My dog Britney (in my avatar) was a rescue from our local pound. She was found running loose with another dog (other dog was a biter I was told.) She had been at the pound for over 2 weeks and they hinted to me that her time was almost out. They also said she was "highly adoptable" which is why they kept her so long. 

I'm so glad I found her when I did, and I actually think she may have "rescued" me. 

Wonder who her owners were before and what her backstory is? She is highly trained, sits, gives paw, knows down, and was already crate trained and leash trained. Who would give up a sweet, loving dog like that?


----------



## Jod-dog

I adopted Scrappy about a month and a half ago. He is the sweetest dog who is already completely spoiled! He is a rescued poodle/schnauzer mix that was found wandering in a field in KY with his brother and sister. His fur was so matted that the shelter was going to put him down. One lady at the pound said that they were too nice of dogs to put down because of their fur--so she shaved them and found another rescue group to take them. He was brought to Illinois to the rescue which I adopted him from. He is about 2 years old and has been a great dog! He was already housebroken, doesn't eat my daughter's toys (LOL), and has become a member of the family!

My past two dogs were also rescues. One came a "friend" who got rid of her because they had a baby. The other was abandonded in an apartment building at 4 weeks old by a college student who went home. The 4 week old was kept while we got her UTD on shots and spayed. After that we found her a happy home where she has been loved and cherished for the last 8 years.


----------



## TankGrrl66

Both of mine were and I'm proud of that 

Rudy is my 6-7yo GSD. He is Sable and Tan. His original owner had fallen to cute puppy syndrome, and as Rudy got older the person had gotten sick of him. So this person chained him up in a filthy backyard, only feeding him or giving him water every once in awhile. A kind neighbor basically kept him alive. He was snatched up by a breed rescue and adopted by me when he was 2-3 years old!
He had been neglected and abused quite a bit. It took years to help him out, and he is my sidekick now.

Beau is my 4-5 yo GSD. I have had him since Oct 09. I had complimented some kids out walking him and they gave hi mto me, explaining that their parents were going to take him to the shelter the next day. He has some health issues, but he is a pretty cool dog. He has his own agenda and likes to march to his own drummer...we are working on this 

I love rescuing dogs. Happy to hear you gave your girl a great home!


----------



## Rooster

Just rescued my second dog in a month,...A 1 year old Pitbull/Lab mix she was at a local animal shelter for a month but before that was found left tied to a tree in the middle of the park by the local Animal Control Officers who said it took a few hours just to get close to her so they could bring her to the shelter.

Once at the shelter she was cage aggressive protecting her territory fromother dogs/people...I went up to her cage and they were surprised how quickly and easily she allowed me to do this....I took her home and it took 3 days but she finally came around and is now best friends with my GSP/LAB mix they run and play in the yard daily and although she still has alot of fears to overcome from what I can tell she was hit and cannot tolerate loud noises.

she does well on a leash and I have begun obedience training and earning her trust and she seems to be loving what I have to offer her.


----------



## fourshort

Leah was not a rescue. I bought her at the feed store for $50. But she was from a very accidental litter, so I feel a little better. The family bought a female red border collie and were told she was spayed. So they didn't worry about having her out around their unaltered male Kelpie. She was not spayed, it turned out. 

Buddha is a rescue. My friend's mother in law had her. She was going to have her put to sleep because she was getting old and stinky. She was 8 - 10 years old. She was allergic to corn! I took her off the pedigree dog food and she doesn't stink anymore, she was also quite itchy. She is the absolute sweetest little dog! So happy, very healthy, no bad habits. I've had her for 5 years and she's still going strong.

Harley is from a kill shelter. He wouldn't have been put to sleep or anything, he was a 7ish month old sweet dachshund mix, but I freed up a cage and didn't encourage backyard breeders.  Editing to add: <---That's him in the corner. 

I found Fin (my cat) running around on a stretch of road where there are NO houses anywhere near. He was weaving in and out of the lane, panting like mad. I saw him on my way to work and I stopped and snatched him up and put him in my car and took him to work. I called my mom and she came with a crate and brought him to my house. He's a great cat!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Jod-dog said:


> I adopted Scrappy about a month and a half ago. He is the sweetest dog who is already completely spoiled! He is a rescued poodle/schnauzer mix that was found wandering in a field in KY with his brother and sister. His fur was so matted that the shelter was going to put him down. One lady at the pound said that they were too nice of dogs to put down because of their fur--so she shaved them and found another rescue group to take them. He was brought to Illinois to the rescue which I adopted him from. He is about 2 years old and has been a great dog! He was already housebroken, doesn't eat my daughter's toys (LOL), and has become a member of the family!
> 
> My past two dogs were also rescues. One came a "friend" who got rid of her because they had a baby. The other was abandonded in an apartment building at 4 weeks old by a college student who went home. The 4 week old was kept while we got her UTD on shots and spayed. After that we found her a happy home where she has been loved and cherished for the last 8 years.


That little scruffer is every thing I've ever wanted.


----------



## Jod-dog

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> That little scruffer is every thing I've ever wanted.


Aww...thanks.

He's something special to me! You should see him with my DD! She has unintentionally poked him in the eye, tickled his ears, held his feet, taken food and toys out of his mouth, etc... and he just lays there. No growling, no nipping, nothing. He gives me a look that says "do you see what I have to put up with?" and gives a big sigh and lets her continue! I am, however, teaching Lucy how to treat a dog! LOL This is her first dog and she is so happy he's here...she just "loves" him too much! LOL

Scrappy has trained her though...LOL She will throw a toy and if he doesn't feel like getting it, he will just stare at it until she brings it to him. She learned to fetch faster than he did! LOL


----------



## megsthemoogle

All my babies are rescues. My first baby,Jack was dumped ON A HIGHWAY and was almost hit by a car, so having got my license the day before, stopped in the middle of the highway, coaxed him over (not that it was difficult) and he's been part of the furniture since. He has a few temperment issues, and is not big on other women (it took him a bit to warm up to me, and now he's a mummy's boy).

My second baby, also a dog, was found by friends of ours and they called us because he is the spitting image of our boy Jack. He loves old people and hates it when we go out. He knows when the phone is about to ring and comes to get me or hubby and proceeds to tell me the phone is ringing. "Wooooo, woooo, woooooooo." It's so cute. >.< 

We also have two kittens, a big ginger tom, and a black tom. All boys, I know! How did that happen!! They both came from a "pet store" which has now been shut down for the neglect and abuse of animals, so they both fit my definition of rescue. 

My poor boys were so sick when I bought them home. I couldn't just leave them there. I was on my usual trip there to gather evidence (no one else was doing anything!!! RAWR) and one day this tiny, terrified, sick little ginger baby was sitting there. I bought him home straight away (well, the vet first and then home). He was supposed to be 14 weeks old, but was 700g, had mites and was so terrified of everyone and everything. It took us 3 months to get him healthy. He is close to a year old now and is the biggest cuddle monster around. 

Our little black kitten was 5 weeks old, and I was also on a re-con mission at the time. He was also "14 weeks, AT LEAST". Ha. Straight off to the vet again; he weighed 500g! He was so tiny and malnourished. The vet was concerned he wouldn't make it. The vet thought it was the first day he'd been away from mum, he couldn't walk properly, and couldn't eat solid food. He had piles of fleas, RINGWORM and worms. It's taken us four months to get rid of the ring worm because everyone got it and kept reinfecting each other. He is a lovely natured cat, and all my boys play together and sleep together. I do feel as though we are going to need a bigger bed as they all want to sleep at the foot of the bed!! 

On a side note, with all my photos, the Department of Primary Industries and the RSPCA finally got off their bums and shut the woman down. 

I also work at a high school that gets a lot of stray cats who come in to have thier litters. We've only had one litter so far this year, but there's a girl wandering around who is about ready to explode.


----------



## JonnyNutro

I have seven dogs, all rescues, and just got my seventh dog last week. I saw her picture on the internet and fell in love - you know how that goes. Well, I drove from Fargo, ND, to eastern South Carolina to adopt her. She travels well. We just got back yesterday (Sunday, Easter) and she seems to be fairly well integrated into the pack. A couple growls, but no blood shed nor even any of them sounding like they are ready to tear off a face. She is a recent amputee and is getting along very well with only one forward leg. Dogs are amazingly adaptable! We named her, Miss Daisy Mae and she is a Plott Hound, Chow Chow cross. The dark purple tongue was a clue on the Chow part. I'll be posting pictures of all my dogs shortly in the picture area.


----------



## IowaDogLover

My fiance and I rescued our dog 2 days ago...he was on his last week before they put him down . We couldn't believe that no one else would pick this little charmer up! He melted our hearts and my fiance broke as soon as she found out he was going to be put down!

I have also attached a picture our kitty as well! Her name is Miss Kitty Kitty Meow Meow lol and she is insane! So Kitty and Enzo are our two rescues!


----------



## catgb56

My baby boy Barney is a rescue as well. He was in 3 shelters in Southern IL and a foster home before he ended up at the Humane Society where we found him. He was beat, afraid of men (especially my S.O.), had some health issues (still battling ear infection), needed to be potty trained (he's about 3-4 years old). Was told he did not liked to be hugged/held. Well, let me tell you, that has changed. A year later he is, without a doubt, the biggest mama's boy you have ever met. He's such a sweetie!!! We still need to work on him with liking men, espcially my S.O. He's the one who picked Barney out. 

Barney is in his forever and ever home!!! We are so happy to have this goof-ball - my 60 lb. lap puppy! They say time heals all wounds, so maybe that will happen with Barney and my S.O. and Barney won't see him as being the bad guy.


----------



## Jod-dog

catgb56 said:


> My baby boy Barney is a rescue as well. He was in 3 shelters in Southern IL and a foster home before he ended up at the Humane Society where we found him. He was beat, afraid of men (especially my S.O.), had some health issues (still battling ear infection), needed to be potty trained (he's about 3-4 years old). Was told he did not liked to be hugged/held. Well, let me tell you, that has changed. A year later he is, without a doubt, the biggest mama's boy you have ever met. He's such a sweetie!!! We still need to work on him with liking men, espcially my S.O. He's the one who picked Barney out.
> 
> Barney is in his forever and ever home!!! We are so happy to have this goof-ball - my 60 lb. lap puppy! They say time heals all wounds, so maybe that will happen with Barney and my S.O. and Barney won't see him as being the bad guy.


Where in IL? I got Scrappy from a local shelter here as well!


----------



## catgb56

Jod-dog said:


> Where in IL? I got Scrappy from a local shelter here as well!


We got Barney from the West Subn. Humane Society in Downers Grove.....how about you and Scrappy?


----------



## QuidditchGirl

My dog Scout is a rescue. She's a feist/rat terrier. She's about a year old, was abandoned, pregnant and starving. They think she was a puppy mill dog, also probably abused based on the way she used to cower if I raised my hand to pet her, etc. 

We adopted her in January and while she was initially fearful and very shy, and terrified of my husband (and men in general), she's getting much better. I think her old life is starting to fade into the past. I have 4 kids so she gets tons of attention and love. She's such a good little dog, I'm glad that we are able to give her a forever home.


----------



## KBLover

I guess, in a way, Wally was - just not through a rescue organization.

My mom's friend took him from his breeder after seeing how neglected he was. No one wanted him because of his temperament and he never got socialized or groomed since no one was interested in him.

When my mom wanted a dog, her friend told her about Wally and had her look up Coton de Tulear on the internet to see what he looked like, his size, etc.

Mom liked him and Wally would arrive that summer.


----------



## IowaDogLover

KBLover said:


> I guess, in a way, Wally was - just not through a rescue organization.
> 
> My mom's friend took him from his breeder after seeing how neglected he was. No one wanted him because of his temperament and he never got socialized or groomed since no one was interested in him.
> 
> When my mom wanted a dog, her friend told her about Wally and had her look up Coton de Tulear on the internet to see what he looked like, his size, etc.
> 
> Mom liked him and Wally would arrive that summer.


I would call that a rescue!


----------



## JewelerSteve

Daisy is our first true rescue dog.. We have usually gotten dogs from "the pound" in the past, but Daisy was found by my daughter.. She had been locked in a dog carrier and left in the edge of a woods with no food or water when she was about 1 year old.. DD found her and we took her in since we have the land to run on and the critters for her to herd..


----------



## Newt*

vmf1313 said:


> Our pit-mix Chico was definitely a rescue.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arqEBn3a-Ww


Wow!!! You should have a caveat on that one so folks will have the tissues ready. Poor Chico looked like some of the dogs in NOLA after Katrina. I know you just love him to pieces!

Newt


----------



## Newt*

About 25 years ago a very close friend heard how I'd always wanted a dog like the one in the movie 'Old Yeller' and presented me with a yellow lab named Tara from our local animal control. She was my best friend for 14 wonderful years. Six months after she crossed the Rainbow Bridge I just knew I had to have another, so I told everyone I knew that I was looking for another yellow lab. That's when Newt (name seem familiar?) came into my life. She had been an engagement gift to a young man that lived with his elderly father. The young man worked 12 to 16 hour days and his father didn't like dogs, so poor Newt spent the first 3 months of her life as a puppy mill pup and the next 6 months alone in a basement all day. The young man realized it was wrong and started looking for someone to give her to. So, through a mutual friend, Newt came to live with us. That was over 11 years ago and she steals my heart every time I look at her.

We also have Cindy, a husky/lab mix (she looks like a pure bred Alaskan Husky) that I rescued from a yard where the owners had passed away and no family members wanted her. She had been so neglected for so long that she had an untreated thyroid condition that lead to morbid obesity and loss of most of her fur, that lead to untreated diabetes, and that lead to blindness. She has since lost 39 pounds, has soft fluffy fur, is happy and has learned how to run on a leash. My vet calls her 'miracle dog'.

I rescued Precious, some type of English shepherd mix, from an alley in Baltimore. I had been volunteering with Alley Animals, a group that drives the alleys of the city all night, feeding and rescuing stray cats and dogs, when the police told me of an abandoned dog in an alley. It turns out the owners had an intact Mastiff that had mated with her. When they realized they didn't want puppies, they threw her out with the trash. Sadly, mean kids had hit her with sticks and shot her. I brought her home and four days later she had 11 pups! Believe it or not, her name came from those owners!

Our newest arrival is PJ. He's the calmest Jack Russel you'll ever meet. November of 2008 someone left him on the porch of an abandoned house in the city. For 6 days the local kids would share their lunch with him on their way to school until they convinced their mom to bring him home. (Thankfully these were different kids.) Through a mutual friend she contacted me and PJ, about 2 years old now, is a permanent resident and loves to scoot under the covers at night. In September he will start training to be a certified therapy dog.

Of course I was only going to foster Precious and PJ, but my hubby is a complete foster failure. Any dog that enters this house is likely to have a permanent home!

Guess that's enough from me. This is starting to read like a book.

Regards,
Newt


----------



## rescue luvr

Here are mine. 2 out of 3 were rescues. The black lab/collie mix "Cali" is 9 now, she was picked out of a litter a friend of mine's dog had. The choc lab/chessy mix "Kai" 7 now, was rescued from the Greenville Humane Society in Greenville, NC and the GS mix "Micah" (we call her Mikey) 2 now, was a foster failure on my part. We fostered her for about a week before she stole our hearts. We adopted her from the JCAPL in Clayton, NC. I agree with what others said though, I think they rescued us! I can't imagine our lives without them.


----------



## JonnyNutro

Nice looking dogs, Rescue Luvr! Thanks for adopting.


----------



## rescue luvr

JonnyNutro said:


> Nice looking dogs, Rescue Luvr! Thanks for adopting.


Thanks, I always will!


----------



## StephanieT

I'm not sure how vague I can go with your definition of a rescue, but technically I consider all of mine rescues. Harley would have been used to hunt wild boar. I do understand that he is a working breed, but there are much less dangerous options out there. So I would consider a life in the house, guarding the yard, and swimming in the brook much less dangerous and therefore a rescue of sorts. King was very aggressive and belonged to an elderly man with cancer. His family was afraid of the dog to the point where he would have been starved to death out of fear and carelessness or brought to the pound, where he would have certainly failed any temperament testing due to his food aggression for sure. I visited the man before he passed and he made me swear to take the dog and give him a good life. He is now past all of his aggression, and only the slightest bit protective of a good bone. Roxy was the runt of a backyard litter and was going to be shot for that reason alone. She also had heartworms and had to be put through the treatment for them. My husband literally rescued Bear by giving her cpr / mouth to mouth and bringing her to life after she was born (she was found in (underwater) a puddle of water a few minutes after being born (Roxy wouldn't have been outside had I known she was about to go into labor)). Buddy was left abandoned when his mother and other adults from his home were put down and his owner put in jail for dog fighting. Last but not least, I convinced Baby's original owner to let me take the dog because she was not caring for her. She was infested with every type of worm that my vet tested for, her stomach was swollen to the point where she couldn't eat due to roundworms, and she had the worst case of kennel cough and underlying pneumonia that my vet had ever seen. They are all healthy and happy indoor dogs now and I would consider them all "rescued" in one way or another.


----------



## puppy.l0ve

all three of our pups were rescue.

samy was adopted from a local shelter; he had been in there for about 2 months and went in as a stray with leg injury (i believe he was hit by a car). =( i later found out that he was about to be put down. leighla was adopted from the humane society, and we gpot mcgruff from a friend, who is absolutely not a dog person, but got him for whatever reason, long story short, she got sick of him and he needed a good home.


i wouldn't trade any of them for the world. =)


----------



## FKAPRSOA

I have three Pugs, 2 of which were rescues and one we purchased as a puppy, called Boofy. 

Monte was just under 2 when he was surrendered to a rescue org in another state, after his owners were influenced by a Vet to do this. He was to be euthanased due to his epilepsy. He has now been with me for 6 years.

Olivia was also going to be euthansased and was saved by a Vet. Olivia had a blocked bladder and massive infection due to struvites. This was to be her second operation in 12 months and her owners had decided to euthanase her. The Vet convinced them to sign over the ownership and contacted me. I ran a rescue at the time and she was my last rescue before I closed. She fitted in so neatly with my pack that I decided to keep her and she has been with me now for almost 12 months.


----------



## JessieLove09

AmyBeth said:


> My wonderful Tanner is a rescue. I got him from the local kill shelter, he probably wouldn't have been adopted if it wasn't for me. He was very skittish and he had heart worms. All they could tell me about his past was he came in with a pack of 5 dogs (they believe he was the alpha), the owner came to pick them all up but since Tanner had heart worms he turned Tanner over to the shelter. Once his heart worm treatment was over I started working on his people issues and discovered that he was terrified of feet. He now absolutely loves peole, when I take him to the dog park he prefers to hang with the peole than with the other dogs. And he rolls over to have his belly rubbed instead of bolting and hiding, when I tap him with my foot. The only people he is still scared of is older, heavyset white men that are balding. But he is the BEST dog I have ever had, he's very calm and laid back, although can be stubborn but thats the corgi and possible terrier in him.


OMG! Our dog is named Tanner too!lol.

My family and I got our rescue/adopted dog, Tanner, at our spcaLA shelter. We already had a female GSD(we got her for $25 from someone who didn't spay and neuter their dogs.) Well we were looking for a playmate for her. My brother and I went on petfinder.com and were looking at GSDs and Labs(those were the 2 breeds we were looking into.) And we came across Tanner, he was listed as a GSD Mix.For some reason he seemed to be the one we were looking for.

So my parents, brother and I went up to the shelter he was at.My parents said we were just going to LOOK, not get a dog.lol.Well thats not what happened.lol. We saw Tanner and he seemed really friendly, but my parents & I continued walking on and were looking at other dogs.

About 10 minutes, while we were looking at a White GSD Mix, we hear over the intercom "Will Mr. & Mrs. McLeod please come to the front desk your son is waiting." We were like "Oh god, what did he do now."lol. So we walk up to front desk and there was my brother standing there with Tanner. He walked up to us and Tanner gave us his paw.lol. The shelter staff lady said "I think he is ready to go home with you." So my dad and I drove back home to get Molly(remember we were intending on getting a dog that day) and brought her back and introduced her to Tanner, the 2 instantly bonded.Now they are inseparable!

We had just recently lost our 2 previous dogs. Molly & Tanner have healed our hearts and continue to do so.=) In a way Tanner adopted us. We learned that Tanner was first brought in as a stray, but was adopted.But those people brought him back a month later, because they were moving and the place didn't allow dogs.You usually know well before a month if you are going to move!

Well anyways, we couldn't have gotten a better dog/friend. Tanner is a total sweetheart, very protective, total beauty. People think he is either a show dog or we got him from a breeder!lol.And when we tell them he is from a shelter they are in shock!lol.Tanner loves everyone! He loves teasing little dogs.lol.Its so funny watching him tease my aunt's little dogs and Tanner is totally laughing at them while they are acting all tough and he is thinking "I can totally take you out."

Here is our sweet boy:








Tanner & Molly


----------



## snark

Riley was part of a litter of 7-8 week old pups dumped alongside a road. 

Mick and Murph used to live down the road but I guess they got tired of being neglected and wandered up to our place. I thought they were strays since they were so skinny and soooooo cautious. Their former owners said I could keep them. Their loss.

Lost Abbey Road a little over a month ago - found her 13 years ago, dumped along a highway (hence her name).

All of my dogs were either dumped or strays or, in the case of Robbie, left behind at age 14 when his owners moved away (their excuse? he wouldn't be 'happy' living in town). He lived to be 19 - pretty good for a collie mix - and was just the sweetest old guy, got along with everyone.


----------



## theyogachick

I can officially say we have a rescue pup! We adopted a 12 week old husky mix about 3 weeks ago. She was on the short list to be PTS in an Indiana shelter. I contacted the rescue I volunteer with and they went and picked her and her sister up...and I went and fell in love, called my husband and he fell in love and we brought her home. She is a handful, but she is settling in. 

This has been a stressful transition...we aren't sure of her background, we don't know exactly where she came from and we knew NOTHING about husky mixes when we got her...but we are learning...and adapting (the whining...oh, the whining!)

Our other two dogs were Shiba Inus bought from "breeders" (read: BYB, but we weren't educated enough to know).


----------



## JonnyNutro

Congratulations on the adoption of your new pup! All mine are rescues and they are simply wonderful dogs - can't imagine why anyone wouldn't want any one of them. Get lots of pictures and enjoy!


----------



## Shaina

My golden girl is a rescue, a Petfinder dog actually.










(she's only bearded in the winter)


----------



## FKAPRSOA

What a simply gorgeous picture Shaina!!


----------



## KellyJ

My Daphne was a rescue. Here are some pics of her in the shelter and right when we brought her home:

In the shelter when we first met her.





































Her first day home:



















I think her most recent pics are still on my camera. I need to upload them. She weighed about twelve pounds in those pictures. Now she weighs 21 lbs and other than a heart murmer she's perfectly healthy. We have some behavioral issues- mostly with regards to housebreaking, I dont' know if she will ever be reliable. But when she was taken away from her previous owners she was covered in fleas, and her coat was one solid mat. She's gone from a skinny scared little dog to a boisterous, happy girl who runs and plays and enjoys life


----------



## trup522

Colby was a rescue. He was picked up as a stray and put into a high kill shelter. The day he was to be euthanized, he was picked up by a rescue group, and I adopted him from that rescue group shortly after.

Here are a couple of pics, he's an italian greyhound/min pin mix.


----------



## Prince&Ellie'smommy

Both of mine were. Prince is a full blood pug. A couple bought him, then decided they didn't want him, because of a new baby. He was then given to my friend's sister. She kept him outside all the time. Even in the summer, and it gets over 90 degrees most days. She also did not feed him enough, so her mom took him.I went by their house and saw him. Love at first site. She said I could have him, because she was going to get tickets for having too many dogs in city limits. I took him home. He was not trained at anything. Now he is house broken, stays, sits, and is a lot more relaxed. I've had him since June 09. 

Ellie is a terrier mix. (I think) I picked her up from the side of the interstate. It was dark and the car in front of me did not see her crossing the road, but lucky they did not hit her. I stopped and she came running to my truck and before I could even get out, she jumped in! She sat on my lap the whole way home. She was very under weight, very dry skin, had mange, and bleeding foot pads. She is now very healthy. A little over weight, but healthy and happy. I've had her since February 09. 

I love them both so much, I can't remember life without them.


----------



## theyogachick

Most of you have already seen pictures of Gracie, but for the rescue forum people: meet Gracie...










In her forever home for a little over a month now...and doing well.


----------



## JonnyNutro

Gracie is beautiful! She also looks like she has great character (or is a character? lol).


----------



## Duckie1009

I just rescued my second dog last Sunday to join the family. Her name is Mollie and she's a dachshund yorkie mix that is about 1.5 years old. She was picked up by animal control as a stray. Then a rescue group saved her from being euthanized. 

Mollie's temperament is great, it was the first thing our vet noticed. She's in great health, our vet also commented on that. 

We're now a two dog household, our first dog (golden mix) is shelter dog too. He is the smartest dog and most loving dog I've ever seen. There are too many rescue/shelter dogs out there to adopt that are far more interesting than a pure bred.


----------



## JonnyNutro

Mollie sure is cute! What a mix! With seven of my own, all rescues, I know what you mean, but there are also pure bred rescues - I have three of them (Great Dane, Newfoundland, and an English Foxhound). Rescue dogs tend to be more appreciative of having someone who loves and cares for them, a roof over their head, and 2 good meals a day. Congratulations!


----------



## Althea

We got our puppy off of Petfinder We were looking on CL but replies I got were sketchy and most seemed "off" to me. He's 8 weeks old, tomorrow he will be 9 weeks haha. I feel like he's my child and I love him more than anything.

I got a lot of flack from some of my friends though, because I didnt use the local animal shelter....but my theory is if a dog is save well a dog is saved. 

He is our first puppy and I am excited to see how he matures and grows.


----------



## texasmouth

Max is definitely a rescue dog. We got him from the animal shelter here in Nevada. 

He has a been a great dog so far and he is very loving. I have talked so many people into checking out the local shelter here before they "buy" a dog.


----------



## pandakins

Crea was a rescue. They said she was abandoned on the side of the road and I believe she was heavily abused with her previous owner.


----------



## Davey728

Echo was a rescue. My girlfriend and I got her from a Non-Profit Organization based in Washington D.C. that rescues dogs from high kill shelters down south. Mostly North and South Carolina. As soon as we adopted her we moved into a new place, so we all had an adjustment period together. She has a wonderful temperament despite her obvious harsh living conditions as a puppy. One thing she still does though is devour her food. Full cups and serving sizes take her seconds to consume. Although she is not aggressive with food in any way when we try to take the bowl or put our hands near/in the bowl while she is eating, or with other dogs. We've had her for about 10 months now and she is a little over two years old. She absolutely loves loves loves everyone, but does have random bouts of nervousness that have becoming far less frequent. She used to get scared once or twice a week at nothing at all, now it is only about once a month if that. I am absolutely thrilled, she is a very very smart dog and can follow even lengthy commands (Her favorite is the army crawl under tables and around furniture). She is completely aware of everything, and is absolutely ready and willing to please us and the bond could not be stronger already. Perfect companion and perfect addition to the start of our lives together.


----------



## ecbutter

I just adopted Jack this past weekend from a great rescue organization in Lake Tahoe. He has only been with us for 2 days now but he already fits in so well. He makes the perfect addition to our family. Does anyone have idea what mix he might be?


----------



## Kate0558

I got my dog Dakota from a rescue... They had recently rescued her from a kill shelter where she was about to be put down. She was pretty sick when we got her... although she was smart and didn't act like anything was wrong until after we took her home (cus if we would have known how much we were gna have to spend on vet bills for her we prolly wouldn't have gotten her) her first night she was whining and itching up a storm... the next day we found out she had a bad ear infection, ticks and fleas all over her body, and worms. Poor thing! I don't know how she was treated in the first 4 months of her life but it seems like she was prolly caged up outside with a whole bunch of other dogs. 

I don't even know what breed she is... Lab mixed with some thingsss...? Maybe a little springer spaniel, beagle, or miniature australian sheppard... who knows.


----------



## Noobcakes

Well, I definetely rescued my pup since it was hours old when its mum was chased away and left behind her sister and her. Sadly, her sister didn't survive past the 3rd day, but Kira is strong and getting bigger and bigger  I love stray animals, I pet them on the streets no matter the risks from rabbies/mites or whatever, every dog needs attention  Here's 2 pics of my baby :


----------



## no.guru

She was at the local shelter, and they aren't no-kill. So I think that makes her a rescue. Of course, she is so pretty and well-behaved she would have been adopted by someone else if not by me.


----------



## racer

my first rottie was rescued the day she was going to be put down they had taken in the back to put her down when i rescued her I had her for 4 years until I had to put her to sleep due to bone cancer since then I've rescued 4 rotties


----------



## Crickett

My GSD/Collie Cross was a rescue, he has turned out to be the greatest dog i could ask for


----------



## mrjrdrben

I have two rescues, and one from a breeder. Cody I got from a pound when he was 2, now hes 4, havent had any problems with him what so ever. Sadie I got from an abusive ladie when I went into petsmart to get dog food....... This ladie just walks in the door and yells "Someone take this Da** dog, or I'm throwing it in the dumpster", so I took her. Then Skylar, my dog, I got as a puppy from these Amish people in Ohio.


----------



## d a p h n e

I rescued my puppy from a local shelter  She was found on the streets in Miami, Florida. Days before being euthanized, the woman who owns the shelter near my house went and picked her up. Now she is all mine <3


----------



## jasminesmom

I rescued Stella from a no-kill shelter in June. They found her roaming the streets. And what a cutie! Could be a Schnorkie about 2 yr old. Still has some issues but we are working on them. Stella seems to tell us 'thank you' all the time.


----------



## Yvonne

I call Orry our rescued pup. Someone in my area knew of him needing a new home and my husband loves the breed. Upon contact found out he was Lancaster puppy mill pup people bought him not checking with landlord so then he was passed to family member upon threat of eviction and they did not have time nor were home for him. He was neutered at super young age and his bladder never matured properly. When he came to me you could tell he was kept in diapers as he had perfect hairless profile on his rump in shape of diaper. I work from home and have to let him out very frequently but this dog will never mark the house and hold it till physically cant any longer so if he was diapered that means they kept it on him rather than make sure he could go out! Well don't know if by definition he is rescue as I got him before an official group did but I call him my rescued boy. He is doing better with his bladder and is also showing no more signs of the anal fistulas he also had issues with in a long time. I think he is now going on around five.


----------



## Mercy Medical

We found Vincent at the local SPCA. He was found as a stray, so we have no idea what his history is.


----------



## spotted nikes

All 3 of mine are. Christy, a GSD/Boxer mix was dumped on the street to the barn where I have my horse back in 2002. I tried to catch her the first day (she was sitting by the stop sign checking out each car that passed to see if it was her owner's), but she ran from me, and went right back to the stop sign once I got in the car. When I went back a week later my trainer said she was still there but had moved to a ditch beside the road. I got some canned dog food and was able to catch her in about an hour and a half. She was super skinny, and terrified. It was Christmas Eve day (hence the name Christy), and we had snow and temps in the teens that night. I don't think she would have survived. Vet said she was either 1 or 2 yrs old. She's now 9-10 yrs old and doing great. Very devoted, gets along great with my other dogs, and plays constantly.

Snickers (mostly black/white Cocker mix) was found running up a busy road Easter Sunday back in 2007. He was about 5 months old, skinny and terrified of everything. He's still a big chicken (won't walk down the hall where the furnace closet is, if it's winter, since it "might" come on!). I shaved him in a Cocker clip, but did a Mohawk from the top of his head to his tail. He's a goofy little dog and needed a goofy haircut.

Rusty-His story is here-
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/41251-breakthrough-stray.html

and here-
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/42481-stray-dog-update-hes.html

He's been here a year and a half now and doing great! Loves the other 2 dogs, very devoted to me (my shadow), never shown any aggression to me even when doing something new (shaving fanny, baths, etc). Loves walks and lizard hunting. Knows how to "bow" on command. Has learned to enjoy car rides. Talks "wooo, wooo, wooo". He's finally learned to trust my husband enough to go up to him to be petted. He was pretty good when my mom and brother (who's 6'6") visited for a week in March. Still leary of strangers, but no longer runs after them barking when they try to walk around in the house. I adore him.


----------



## lisaj1354

I hope this pic works....

This is Pepper. Also known as Pepperoni, RoniPony, Punky and pretty much anything else that comes to mind. He's in his favorite place - a basket by the front door that I have his leash and a towel for those rainy days.

He's a rescue. He's a Maltese.

I had spent more time than I can count lurking on Petfinder, and applying for a dog, only to be told that the dog I was promised was adopted "just 5 minutes ago." I was just about to give up when I finally heard from this rescue. They transported him from MA to NJ for me. Frankly I was terrified that for some reason we wouldn't be a match. And then I saw him and he was so beautiful, my heart broke.

Then he came home with me and peed on his brand new doggie bed. And pooped on my carpet.

Yeah - I was in love. Its been amazing to see how he's changed over the few months I've had him. And I can't imagine my life without him.


----------



## LDMomma

Riley is a rescue. She's a 1-2 year old PomChi that was surrendered to a shelter in June with 4 pups. She was pulled by a rescue on euth day. She came to live with us on Sunday.


----------



## hachna

Yes One of my dogs is a rescue dog. Two my cats were from RSPCA. My minis is the only one which i got from a breeder as a puppy. Please check my boys from my album


----------



## mitzi

I think Bosley qualifies as a rescue, I found him at the SPCA LA all filthy with flea dirt, mats and foxtails and had a red yeast infection in his ears. He was mega stinky and in terrible need of a haircut. I took this picture of the SPCA LA staff member holding Bosley. He had to be sent out for neutering first so I had to wait overnight before I could have him. It was torture for me, I was so excited! My first doggie in almost 30 years.









Here is Bosley after almost a month, he had been groomed and bathed twice by then. 









Bosley is just the most wonderful dog ever!


----------



## Mordavo

All 3 of my dogs are rescues. My oldest, Blue, was still being "cared for" by a family. That is, if you consider life on a runner with no water or shade and caged with another dog at night being cared for. She was emaciated and had worms. Cost me nothing to adopt her, but $400 in vet bills to get her healthy again. She was 7 months old when I got her and she'll be 13 years old in November. 
Jasmine was owned by a friend of a friend who was moving and was planning to leave her outside in a cage with the hope that someone would call animal control. She also had worms and cost me around $400 to get healthy. She was 13 months when we got her. She's 7 years old now.
Bishop came from a rescue shelter. He had been hit by a car and presumably left on the side of the road. He's in good shape now and is enjoying puppyhood at my house. He is 8 months old.

Rescue dogs rock!


----------



## JackPDB

We found our Alaskan Husky, Katya, two years ago, in a shelter in Batavia NY. She had been discovered running half-wild in the fields around town, shy and spooked. She couldn't even be lured with food; they had to use a Hav-A-Heart trap to bring her in.

Katya ran away from us four time in the first six weeks we had her. After the fourth time, we were in despair, certain that we were never going to be able to make this work; then she wandered back into the house through the back door of hr own accord, wearing an expression like butter wouldn't melt in her mouth. That's when we knew it was going to be OK; and, for the most part, it has.
- - - - - - - - - -
Jack
www.purelydogbeds.com


----------



## Shandwill

After having a discussion with my now husband about what kind of dog we would want once we bought a house, it was less than a week before the very dog we described showed up on my in-laws front porch. Prophet, GSD x Great Dane, was around 5 months old and appeared to be neglected/malnourished. After a week of calling shelters and local papers, posting signs, watching the internet, he became ours and we were his. Over four years later, he continues to make us laugh daily!
Russia, our 11-month-old CO was being re-homed by her original owners when we found her. Her parents were imported from the country of Georgia and then surrendered to a rescue organization when the people who imported them couldn't handle them. Russia was born at the rescue, adopted by a very nice couple, and found her way to us when they found out they were expecting a baby. They already had a 6-year-old Cane Corso (retired show dog) and were concerned about having two big dogs with a new baby. Their loss has been our gain...so in love with her!


----------



## Cuca's Mom

Most of my animals have been rescues. I got a Rottweiler that was dumped at a store in the dessert twice before my mom got her. My Shar-Pei/APBT mix was a stray. My Parson Russell mix was a rescue from abusive owners. I don't know if my German Shepherd/Malinois mix would be considered a rescue or not but I got her from someone who let her run in the streets and highway. My Manchester Terrier mix was a stray. All of my fosters were rescues.


----------



## ZeeDoggy

ecbutter said:


> I just adopted Jack this past weekend from a great rescue organization in Lake Tahoe. He has only been with us for 2 days now but he already fits in so well. He makes the perfect addition to our family. Does anyone have idea what mix he might be?
> View attachment 20232


He looks like a chihuahua/yorkie mix to me.


----------



## Simple_me_Kim

Molly, Wooki, and Pepe are all from animal shelters! I won't get any animals from breeders or pet shops.


----------



## LDMomma

We adopted Riley from a rescue in the beginning of September. She is a Chi/Pom mix that was dropped off at a shelter with 4 pups back in June. Her original owner "couldn't believe she let herself get pregnant." That is what is actually on her shelter admission papers! She's somewhere between 1-2 years old- closer to 2 per our vet.

Here she is:









Riley is our only rescue and it has been a very rewarding experience. She is a wonderful dog but she was not ever house trained. So it's a little difficult now.


----------



## pitbullfriends

Both my dogs were rescued from a pitbull rescue that puts effort into stopping dog fighting and finding good homes for good pitbulls (both my dogs were rescued as puppies before they were actually trained to fight but they do adopt out the fight dogs to homes that have no other dogs and a great passion for the breed and the cause)


----------



## leighalexandra

Both of my dogs were rescues.

Lily my beagle mix was turned in with her puppies. She was a mom at the tender age of one, with puppies bigger than her. She was my first dog of my own. She's 12 now. She is a perfect little dog, mellow, loving- perfect little pooch.



Quincy is my terrier mix. He had been in South Carolina Shelter for 40 days. He had bad heartworms and 3 BBs in his skin. He's a fun, smart, loving loving dog. 



They are very different but get along well.


----------



## Tavi

I consider both of my dogs rescues, they were both born and living on the streets in Taiwan before being caught by ARTT and shipped over to the US once their health had improved enough for them to travel.

Buddy was born on a university campus in Taiwan where is heavily abused mom had sought shelter for her pups...his mom was beaten so badly she still shows whip and chain impact marks on her sides and she's down to just three legs now...all that said now that she's living with a family in Vancouver BC she's one of the sweetest dogs I've ever seen. The university students at the campus too pity on her state and the state of her puppies and were attempting to keep them fed by giving up their lunches to her...however after a bit over a month realizing that the mom's condition was very tough particularly for raising five puppies, they contacted ARTT (Asian Rescue Team Taiwan) and the group came to the campus and trapped her and the pups. Now the whole family is living in the States. And all of us foster moms and dads like to get together at least once a month to bring the family back together to play!

Dia...she unfortunately was not rescued as quickly as Buddy who lived a mere two months on the streets in a relatively nice place, she lived on the streets for about six months. Dia was born near a railroad station where her mom relied on hunting rats and donations from passing travelers to survive. Dia was on the streets for six months before ARTT was called in. Her mom and her two other siblings were all caught by the group and brought in. They all suffered very bad skin conditions to the point where honestly before and after photos of them make me almost cry even now. Dia also had her tail removed by ARTT due to damage from her time on the streets. She's still very shy around people and only trusts after a long time of getting to know a person. After a month she'll trust me most of the time...but even when she doesn't, I still adore her! And her mom and siblings are all here as well, but so far no get togethers with them yet, they're all still too flighty and shy to bring into group meetings yet. Soon though I hope!


----------



## Newt*

Tavi, your post has touched my heart. Having traveled to third world and developing countries I have seen first hand the conditions you describe and it rips my heart out. How wonderful that you and others foster and help heal these dogs. Been there, done that and found they often help to heal what might ail me as well. They really are amazing animals.

Hugs to you for what you do!
Newt


----------



## dakotajo

I have to disagree, I prefer to say I rescued Dakota's mother from a so called breeder who didn't want her anymore because she wasn't producing no more pups at the age of 6 years old and put up an ad for sale on Kijiji and wanted $200.00 dollars for her. If I wasn't going to rescue her the BMD rescue would of soo.... I consider her to be a rescue.


----------



## Tofu_pup

I don't know if I consider Kaki to be a rescue. I got her from a married couple on craigslist. They didn't ask me any questions, just when to drop her off. Husband said that they were feeding her canidae but she was fur and bones. She was free. Her crate cost me $20.
I don't know if she was abused. We still struggle with her fear/complete lack of confidence. Maybe she was just born a soft dog. All I can really do is speculate.


----------



## Tavi

Newt* said:


> Tavi, your post has touched my heart. Having traveled to third world and developing countries I have seen first hand the conditions you describe and it rips my heart out. How wonderful that you and others foster and help heal these dogs. Been there, done that and found they often help to heal what might ail me as well. They really are amazing animals.
> 
> Hugs to you for what you do!
> Newt


Thank you Newt. =) I have to admit I don't think I've done much at all...its all those amazing dogs...going through such horrible conditions and still so willing to learn to love I just can't help but give them a space in my home if only for a few weeks until they find real forever homes!


----------



## 123fraggle

Two of our dogs were rescues and 2 are not. Angel came into rescue with little training and lame. Apparently she landed wrong catching a ball. She was the victom of a home where the DH wanted a dog and the DW did not. We have had her since she was 1.5 and she is an agility, flyball, and disc dog. She also has her CGN from CKC. Fraggle was picked up by the city due to neglect. He is a TT mix and although they can handle cold climates, he was outside for 2 days straight in -30c weather with no food or water. The neighbors called it in, thank heavens. A local rescue released him from the pound and then he came to his forever home with us. Both Angel and Fraggle have performed with the Superdogs and we couldn't be more proud of their accomplishments.


----------



## bjolly

Both our dogs are rescues. We found Chowder, our Chow mix, running loose in our neighborhood on a very hot summer day. I saw him early in the morning, around 6 am, but he ran off, and then he came past our house again around 6 pm and I was able to catch him. It was in the high 90s and looked like he had been running all day. He was was dragging a chewed off tie-out cable behind him and had recent scabs on his nose and tops of his ears - he probably scraped them going under a fence. He was very scared of people at first - when he realized I had caught him he was terrified. We put him in the laundry room and put down some food and water. He looked desperately thirsty but wouldn't touch it as long as I was there - just sat there panting and looking at me. After I left he ate and drank it all. From then on he was totally bonded to me - would follow me around the house gazing at me worshipfully, lol, and was cautiously friendly to the rest of the family. But still scared of strangers for a long time. He's come a long way, now he's just a normal friendly dog.

Eli, our mystery blend puppy, came from a rescue group - his mom was rescued from a kill shelter while pregnant, and they fostered her and the pups. 

My dog before Chowder, Max, was a Samoyed from a breed specific rescue, and both my childhood dogs were from animal shelters. The only dog I've ever had that was not a rescue was our ACD who passed away a little over a year ago. He was my partner's dog before we got together, and she had gotten him from a friend who bought him to work on their farm but then suffered a bad injury so he was not able to train the dog.


----------



## Silvicen

Our Sadie was a rescue that my boyfriend totally fell in love with. About a week before we got her he started having this urge to go the the shelter. We went by on Sunday and they were closed so we walked around the outside perimiter so he could get a glance at some of the dogs there, he saw here and said "There she is". One of the workers came by and they started talking, we got a little back ground info, like good with other dogs and picked up as a stray. We went back the next morning when the shelter was open and went and saw her, when we went up to the front desk to fill out paperwork to get her out, they asked us to make sure she was still in her run because they had already pulled her paperwork!!! *gulp* She is a great baby, prett good with other dogs, already knew her basic obedience, good with cats and almost too good with kids. When she visited with the two legged grand babies she appointed herself guardian of the crib and didn't want the parents picking up the crying babies. 

My other five weren't shelter rescues, they were all the free puppies from unplanned breedings and born under a house out in the desert. Kirin & Bakku were covered in ticks. I could see patched of fur missing and the ribs on thier mother so at 3 days old they became my bottle babies. Fergus, Seamus (future BBD's) and Goldie had barely started cutting teeth through thier pale gums and thier owner was giving them away. They had never been in a house before either so I figured it was time to introduce them to a crate and puppy gruel.

So even though Sadie is our only technical rescue, I like to think the others are sorta rescues too cause we all know the unfortuante fate too many dogs face from unplanned breedings.


----------



## Rinchan

We got mine from a breeder. He was supposed to be a show dog, but when he was around 3 months, (sorry for this) he sucked up one of his testicles or one of them did not descend, I'm not sure or remember too well. I don't understand why or how. So the breeder dropped the price. We were on her list and got contacted. I don't know if he had another home and was sent back or lived with the breeder. My family figured that we would get him neutered anyway and that his male parts didn't mean that much.

He is such a sweet dog though and it's a shame that his temperment couldn't have been passed on for puppies. But I guess he could have gotten into the hands of the wrong breeder.

I do want my next dog to be a rescue and have been researching breeds and about rescue. I'm also addicted to petfinder right now which is bad because i won't be able to get my dog for atleast 4 months <.<


----------



## warmweenies

Albert was certainly a rescue. He weighed *30 lbs* when I brought him home. He is now a healthy *62 lbs*. You can imagine what he looked like. Albert was sent to me as a foster dog from Michigan Basset Hound Rescue. I was to evaluate him and help him get healthy again. He had a horrible infection on his nose and is still scarred from it. He also had heartworm. It took time, but he is healthy now and the heartworm is gone. Unfortunately he turned out to be aggressive towards others when on his on-leash walks with me. It was really scary. This of course made him unadoptable. Gee golly darn, that meant he had to hang with me. I consulted with my rescue group and was advised to watch Cesar Milan DVD's over and over again. This I did and took it all to heart and practiced the methods on Albert. Wow! what a different dog he is now. We now go to the off leash dog park without any trouble at all! At first he had to wear a doggie back-pack that I filled with canned veggies...so he had to concentrate on working instead of worrying. It helped him tremendously. And naturally we practiced Exercise, Discipline, Affection every day in that order. I saw improvement within the first ten minutes of this training. Unbelievable but true true true. Of course it really took weeks of consistent practice for the training to "stick". I am so proud of both of us. Thanks for listening.


----------



## 123fraggle

Fraggle was in someone's back yard for 3 days without food or shelter in -30c weather. We adopted him from the rescue who saved him from the pound. He had DA really bad but we have overcome that.










Angel was released to a BC rescue nearby and when they went to pick her up the wife didn't even know her name!


----------



## mongrelmomma

Jasper and his brother (as well as another dog we have) are rescues. I am never buying a dog again. I don't have anything against reputable breeders, I just don't have a need for an expensive purebred dog, so I rescue my pups.

I got Jasper from the AC in a little country town a couple hours away from where I am. They were emaciated. Their shoulder blades, pelvis/hip bones, vertebrae (including the vertebrae on the neck) were all sticking out. They were covered in burs and twigs...it took HOURS to get those out. Not only were they covered with debris, they also had a ton of fleas and ticks the size of nickels everywhere. They were anemic. Wormy. When we told a rescue we'd take them if they would transport, we took on more than we bargained for. But...I'm SO glad I did. He's wonderful; easily trainable (knows 50+ tricks and commands!) is gentle, sweet, and extremely adorable. 

Jasper is in my avatar. 

I'm new, btw. It's great to see so many rescuers!


----------



## Jennifer.Estep

Check out animal tracks magazine. We are advertising shelter animals in my area to try and get them adopted before they are euthanized.


----------



## RCloud

My husband found Charlotte out in Nashville,TN while he was hitch hiking through the area. He was staying at a traveler house, when Charlotte just came wandering in through the open door and jumped up on the bed next to him as if she owned the place. She had no collar, was emaciated, and covered in bite marks, but still seemed to be in good spirits. She stuck around the house for about a week, despite the freedom to leave any time she wanted, and eventually just sort of grew on my husband. Rather then serving her the death sentence of the pound, he decided to adopt her. A few days before leaving Nashville, he had her fixed and updated on her vaccines, and she's been ours ever since.

It's funny too, because I'm 95% sure I found her sister on petfinder.


----------

